# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  आज का इतिहास

## Teach Guru

*30 जनवरी*

*30 जनवरी सन 1737* ईसवी को इटली के भौतिकशास्त्री और गणितज्ञ लूईची गैलवानी का बोलोनिया नगर में जन्म हुआ। 
उन्होंने ऑपरेशन के संबंध में अपने व्यापक अध्ययन और शोधकार्य से बहुत ख्याति प्राप्त की। इसी प्रकार उन्होंने पता लगाया कि सजीवों के शरीर में बिजली होती है।
61 वर्ष की आयु में उनका निधन हुआ।

*30 जनवरी सन 1934* ईसवी को जर्मनी के जातिवादी तानाशाह एडल्फ़ हिटलर का शासन काल आरंभ हुआ।
नेशनल सोशियालिस्ट पार्टी को, जिसकी स्थापना हिटलर ने की थी 1930 में जर्मनी के संसदीय चुनावों में 107 सीटें मिलीं। जिसके बाद हिटलर जर्मनी के चांस्लर और फिर 1934 में राष्ट्रपति बन गये।
शक्ति मिल जाने के बाद हिटलर ने एस एस नामक अत्यंत भयानक सुरक्षा सेवा का गठन किया और अपने विरोधियों के लिए ख़तरनाक जेलें बनवाई।
हिटलर ने अपने जातिवादी लक्ष्यों के लिए लाखों लोगों को मौत के घाट उतार दिया। सितबर सन 1939 में पोलैंड पर आक्रमण करके उन्होंने द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध की आग भड़काई। 
जिसके बाद जर्मनी और उसके घटक देशों को पराजय हुई। हिटलर ने इस पराजय के बाद सन 1945 में आत्महत्या कर ली।
*
30 जनवरी सन 1948* ईसवी को भारत में स्वतंत्रता संग्राम के संस्थापक मोहनदास करम चंद् गांधी को एक अतिवादी ने गोली मार दी। वे महात्मा गांधी और बापू के नाम से प्रसिद्ध थे।
महात्मा गांधी का जन्म सन 1869 ईसवी में हुआ। उन्होंने ब्रिटेन में कानून की शिक्षा पूरी की। वे कुछ समय दक्षिणी अफ़्रीक़ा में भी भारतीय संघर्षक्रताओं का नेतृत्व करते रहे। 
बाद में वे भारत आए और ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य के विरूद्ध संघर्ष में जुट गये। अनेक कठिनाइयों का सामना करने के बाद भी वे अपने लक्ष्य से पीछे नहीं हटे।
 अंतत: 1947 ईसवी में भारत स्वतंत्र हुआ। महात्मा गांधी एक कुशल लेखक भी थे।

----------


## Teach Guru

*31 जनवरी*


*31 जनवरी सन 1599* ईसवी को भारत में ब्रिटेन की ईस्ट इंडिया कम्पनी की स्थापना हुई। ब्रिटेन की रानी एलिज़ाबेथ प्रथम के आदेश पर इस कम्पनी की स्थापना हुई। इस कम्पनी ने दक्षिणी एशिया के हरे भरे उपजाउ क्षेत्र में ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य के आधारों को मज़बूती दी। ईस्ट इंडिया कम्पनी की स्थापना के बाद से ही इसी कम्पनी के माध्यम से दक्षिणी एशिया के क्षेत्रीय राष्ट्रों के साथ ब्रिटेन के साम्राज्यवादी संबंध स्थापित हुए। ब्रिटेन के बाद हालैंड फ़्रांस और पुर्तगाल ने भी साम्राज्यवादी लक्ष्यों के अंतर्गत भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप का रूख़ किया।
ईस्ट इंडिया कम्पनी की स्थापना के तीन शताब्दियों बाद भारत पर ब्रिटेन के प्रभाव और वर्चस्व के कारण यह देश ब्रिटेन का भाग घोषित कर दिया गया। और रानी विक्टोरिया ने ब्रिटेन तथा भारत की शासक के रूप में ताज पहना। यह कालखंड ब्रिटिश सरकार और पूंजीपतियों द्वारा भारतीय जनता के शोषण का काल कहा जाता है।

*31 जनवरी सन 1850* ईसवी को चीन में ताए पींगहा नाम से सबसे बड़ा जनान्दोलन आरंभ हुआ। ताए पींगहा चीनी भाषा का शब्द है जिसका अर्थ जनता का संकल्प होता है। यह जनान्दोलन ग्रामीणों की कठिनाइयों और समाज में फैली दरिद्रता का परिणाम था यह दरिद्रता विदेशी साम्राज्यवाद और मंचू वंश की सरकार की अयोग्यता के चलते ख़तरनाक सीमा तक बढ़ गयी थी। यह जनान्दोलन मंचू सरकार का तख्ता पलटने के प्रयास में आरंभ हुआ। जनता की मांग थी कि भूमि का न्यायपूर्ण बॅटवारा हो, महिलाओं ओर पुरूषों को समान अधिकार प्राप्त हों तथा समाज में भाईचारा स्थापित हो। यह आंदोलन चौदह वर्ष तक जारी रहा। और अंतत:हज़ारों लोगों की मौत के साथ यह समाप्त हो गया। मंचू सरकार के समर्थन में ब्रिटेन और फ़्रांस ने अपनी सेनाएं भेजकर इस आंदोलन को कुचल दिया।

*31 जनवरी सन 1943* ईसवी को द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के दौरान जर्मनी के फ़ील्ड मार्शल फ़्रेडरिक पोलस ने सोवियत संघ की सेना के समक्ष हथियार डाले।

*31 जनवरी सन 1971* ईसवी को पूर्वी और पश्चिमी बर्लिन के बीच सीमित टेलीफ़ोन सेवा बहाल की गयी।

*31 जनवरी सन 1996* ईसवी को श्रीलंका की राजधानी कोलम्बो में श्रीलंका केंद्रीय बैंक पर आत्मघाती आक्रमण किया गया इसमें 80 लोगों की मौत हुई थी।

----------


## Teach Guru

*1 फरवरी* 

*१ फ़रवरी सन 1992* ईसवी को अमरीका के राष्ट्रपति जार्ज बुश सीनियर और रूस के राष्ट्रपति बूरिस येल्तसीन ने कैम्प डेविड घोषणापत्र पर हस्ताक्षर किये। इस घोषणा पत्र के अनुसार दोनो देशों ने एक दूसरे को अपना शत्रु न समझने का संकल्प किया था।

*१ फ़रवरी सन १७५३* ईसवी को फ़्रांस के राजनीतिज्ञ गणितज्ञ एवं जनरल, लाज़ार कारनो का जन्म हुआ। यह विद्वान जिन्हें नवीन अंक गणित के पंडितों में गिना जाता है सैनिक रणनीतियों में भी पूर्णत: दक्ष थे। फ़्रांस के क्रान्तिकारियों की सफलता में प्रभावशाली भूमिका निभाने वालों में कारनो का नाम भी है। क्रान्ति की सफलता के बाद फ़्रांस के युद्ध मंत्रालय और कॉन्वेन्शन की सदस्यता सहित अन्य कई बड़े पदों पर वे असीन रहे। १८२३ ईसवी में उनका निधन हुआ।

*१ फ़रवरी सन १८१४* ईसवी को रोतीर नामक स्थान पर इसी नाम से प्रसिद्ध रक्तरंजित युद्ध हुआ। यह युद्ध ओब नदी के निकट प्रॉस स्वेडन और ऑस्ट्रिया के एक लाख साठ हज़ार सैनिकों और फ़्रांस के ४२ हज़ार सैनिकों के बीच हुआ। फ़्रांस की सेना की कमान नेपोलियन बोनापार्ट के हाथ में थी। इस युद्ध में फ़्रांस की सेना जो उत्साह के अभाव और सैनिक संख्या की कमी का शिकार थी, संयुक्त सेना के ताज़ा दम सैनिकों से हार गयी। बोनापार्ट की पराजय के साथ ही यह लड़ाई समाप्त हुई।

*१ फ़रवरी सन १९४६* ईसवी को नार्वे के नेता ट्रेग्वे लाई को संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ का प्रथम महासचिव चुना गया।

*१ फ़रवरी सन १९०८* ईसवी को पुर्तगाल के राजा कारलोस प्रथम की उनके पुत्र के साथ लिसबन में हत्या कर दी गयी।
*१ फ़रवरी सन २०००* ईसवी को न्यू मैक्सिको की लॉस अलैमस राष्ट्रीय प्रयोगशाला में वैज्ञानिकों ने एड्ज़ के जीवाणुओं की उत्पत्ति का पता लगाने की घोषणा की। वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार इन रोगाणुओं की उत्पत्ति १९३० ईसवी के आस पास हुई।

----------


## sunilkgarg

सूत्र द्वारा दी गई जानकारी बहुत अच्छी है.

----------


## Teach Guru

*2 फ़रवरी*

*२ फ़रवरी सन १८४४* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन के वैज्ञानिक जॉन डेल्टन का ७८ वर्ष की आयु में निधन हुआ। गहन अध्ययन के बाद उन्होंने भौतिक शास्त्र, रसायन शास्त्र तथा प्राकृतिक विज्ञान में बहुत से अविष्कार किये। उन्होंने विभिन्न गैसों के मिश्रण के नियम का पता लगाया इसी प्रकार रंगों के विशलेषण तथा मिश्रण से पैदा होने वाले सकारात्मक एवं नकारात्मक प्रभावों का पता लगाया।
*
२ फ़रवरी सन १७९२* ईसवी को ऑस्ट्रिया के तानाशाह लियोपोल्ड और प्रॉस के नरेश फ़्रेडरिक गयूम के बीच बरलिन समझौते पर हस्ताक्षर हुए। यह समझौता फ़्रांस की क्रान्ति का मुक़ाबला करने के लिए दो अगस्त १७१९ ईसवी को पेल नेट्ज़ में दोनों पक्षों के बीच होने वाली सहमति का परिणाम था। क्योंकि कुछ योरोपीय शासक फ़्रांस में सामने आने वाले क्रान्तिकारी विचारों से भयभीत थे। इस समझौते और ऑस्ट्रिया प्रॉस तथा ब्रिटेन द्वारा फ़्रांस पर आक्रमण और फ़्रांस की राजशाही व्यवस्था के समर्थकों द्वारा विदेशियों का साथ दिए जाने के बावजूद फ़्रांस की क्रान्ति सफलता तक पहुंची।

*२ फ़रवरी सन १९७१* ईसवी को योगान्डा के सेनाधिकारी मेजर जनरल ईदी अमीन ने सैनिक शासक के रूप में इस देश की सत्ता संभाली। उन्होंने देश को चलाने के लिए १८ सदस्यों का एक मंत्रीमंडल बनाया था।

*2 फरवरी सन 1907* ईसवी को डीमिटरी ऐवेनोविच मेन्डलिफ़ नामक रुसी वैज्ञानिक का 73 वर्ष की आयु में सेन पीटर्ज़बर्ग में निधन हुआ। वे सन 1834 ईसवी में जन्मे और रसायनशास्त्र के क्षेत्र में अपनी शिक्षा पूरी की। उन्होंने पृथ्वी पर मौजूद रसायनिक तत्वों को सुव्यवस्थित ढंग से बयान किया है।

*२ फ़रवरी सन 1970* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन के दार्शनिक बर्टरैन्ड रसेल का 97 वर्ष की आयु में निधन हुआ। उन्होंने सन 1950 में सहित्य का नोबल पुरस्कार प्राप्त किया।

----------


## Teach Guru

*3 फ़रवरी*




*3 फ़रवरी सन 1809* ईसवी को जर्मनी के संगीतकार फलिक्स मेन्डलसन बारटोल्डी का हैमबर्ग नगर में जन्म हुआ। बाल्यकाल से ही उन्हें संगीत से गहरा लगाव हो गया और युवावस्था तक पहुँचते पहुँचते उन्हें जर्मनी के बड़े कलाकारों में गिना जाने लगा। 38 वर्ष की आयु में उनका निधन हुआ।

*3 फ़रवरी सन 1915* ईसवी को प्रथम विश्व युद्ध के दौरान स्वेज़ नहर पर, जो ब्रिटेन के नियंत्रण में थी, जर्मनी और उसमानी शासन की संयुक्त सेनाओं ने आक्रमण किया चूँकि स्वेज़ नहर भूमध्य सागर को लाल सागर से जोड़ती है इस लिए दोनों पक्षों के लिए इस नहर पर अधिकार करना अत्यंत महत्वपूर्ण और लाभदायक था। यदि यह नहर ब्रिटेन के अधिकार से निकल जाती तो एशिया में उसके उपनिवेश खतरे में पड़ जाते। इसी लिए ब्रिटिश सैनिकों ने संयुक्त सेना के आक्रमण का कड़ा प्रतिरोध किया और आक्रमणकारियों को पराजित किया। 1956 ईसवी में मिस्र के राष्ट्रपति जमाल अब्दुन्नासिर द्वारा इस नहर के राष्ट्रीयकरण की घोषण किये जाने तक यह ब्रिटेन के अधिकार में रही।

*3 फ़रवरी सन 1943* ईसवी को जर्मनी और पूर्व सोवियत संघ के बीच इस्टालिनग्राड नामक रक्तरंजित युद्ध समाप्त हुआ। इसमें सोवियत संघ की सेना को विजय प्राप्त हुई। द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के दौरान जर्मनी की सेना ने सोवियत संघ के बड़े भाग पर अधिकार कर लेने के बाद महत्वपूर्ण नगर इस्टालिनग्राड पर 17 जुलाई सन 1942 से आक्रमण आरंभ किया किंतु भीषण सर्दी और खाद्य सामग्री के अभाव और इसी प्रकार सोवियत संघ की संना के निरंतर आक्रमण के कारण जर्मन सेना घिर गयी और भारी क्षति उठाने के बाद उसने हथियार डाल दिए। यही विफलता जर्मनी की पराजय के क्रम का आरंभ बिंदु बन गयी। इस्टालिनग्राड को अब वोल्गोग्राड कहा जाता है।

*3 फ़रवरी सन 1966* ईसवी को रुस का चालक रहित अंतिरक्ष यान लूना 9 चंद्रमा पर पहली बार पूर्ण नियंत्रण में रहते हुए उतरा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

ये बेहतरीन है....... इसकी पोस्ट्स फेसबुक पर शेयर किए जाने योग्य है....

----------


## Teach Guru

> ये बेहतरीन है....... इसकी पोस्ट्स फेसबुक पर शेयर किए जाने योग्य है....


तभी तो इसका लिंक शीर्ष स्थान पर दिया है ..

----------


## Teach Guru

* 4 फ़रवरी*


*4 फ़रवरी सन 1945* ईसवी को द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध में जर्मनी के निश्चित पराजय के चिन्ह दिखाई पड़ने के बाद करीमा प्रायद्वीप में याल्टा नामक बैठक हुई। यह प्रायद्वीप रूस के दक्षिण में कालासागर के तट पर स्थित है इसमें अमरीका सोवियत संघ और ब्रिटेन के राष्ट्राध्यक्षों ने भाग लिया। इस बैठक का उददेश्य द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध में ग्रस्त देशों की अंतिम राजनैतिक एवं सैनिक स्थिति की समीक्षा करना था। इस सम्मेलन में जर्मनी से बिना किसी शर्त के हथियार डलवाने पर अंतिम निर्णय लिया गया और यह भी तय हुआ कि जर्मनी की पराजय के बाद अमरीका ब्रिटेन और रूस की सरकारें जर्मनी के अधीन क्षेत्रों का एक एक भाग अपने अधिकार में लेंगी इसी प्रकार फ़्रांस को भी इस बॅटवारे में एक भाग लेने के लिए आमंत्रित किया गया। इस सम्मेलन में किये जाने वाले दूसरे निर्णयों में जर्मनी के निरस्त्रीकरण, युद्ध अपराधियों पर मुक़ददमा चलाए जाने, जर्मन सरकार से तावान वसूलने आदि की ओर संकेत किया जा सकता है। इसी प्रकार इस सम्मेलन में संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ की स्थापना के लिए भूमि समतल की गयी। इस सम्मेलन के तीन महीने बाद द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध मई सन 1945 में जर्मनी के हार स्वीकार कर लेने के बाद समाप्त हो गया।


*4 फ़रवरी सन 1948* ईसवी को श्रीलंका को ब्रिटेन से स्वतंत्रता मिली। और आज के दिन को इस देश में राष्ट्रीय दिवस के रूप में मनाया जाता है। भारत के दक्षिण पूर्व में स्थित यह देश 16वीं शताब्दी के मध्य में पुर्तग़ाल और फिर हालैंड के अधिकार में चला गया और सन, 1798 ईसवी से यह औपचारिक रूप से ब्रिटेन का उपनिवेश बन गया। प्रथम विश्व युद्ध के आरंभिक वर्षों में इस देश में स्वतंत्रता आंदोलन आरंभ हुआ। सन 1931 में ब्रिटेन को श्रीलंका में संसद तथा प्रशासनिक परिषद के गठन पर विवश होना पड़ा किंतु उस उसम तक इस देश को विदेश नीतियों में स्वावलंबन नहीं मिला था। इसी कारण इस देश की जनता का संघर्ष जारी रहा। यहॉ तक कि 1948 में यह देश औपचारिक रूप से स्वतंत्र हो गया।


*4 फ़रवरी सन 1976* ईसवी को ग्वाटेमाला के निकट भयानक भूकम्प आया जिसकी तीव्रता रिक्टर स्केल पर 7 दशमलव 5 मापी गयी। इसमें 23 हज़ार लोग मारे गये और लगभग 15 लाख लोग बेघर हो गये थे।

----------


## Teach Guru

*5 फ़रवरी
*


*5 फ़रवरी सन 814* ईसवी को योरोप के सम्राट चार्लमानी का निधन हुआ। वे सन 742 ईसवी में फ़्रांस में पैदा हुए और अपने पिता की मृत्यु के पश्चात उन्होंने अपने भाई के साथ मिलकर सत्ता का कार्यभार संभाला। अपने भाई की मृत्यु के बाद चार्लमानी ने सन 771 ईसवी में अकेले ही सत्ता संभाली और प्रतिस्पधा लोगों को कुचलना तथा अपनी सीमाओं को विस्तृत करना आरंभ कर दिया। उन्होंने योरोप महाद्वीप का अधिकांश भाग अपने अधिकार में कर लिया था। वे पहले ऐसे सम्राट थे जिन्होंने सन 800 ईसवी में पोप लियून त्रितीय से ताज प्राप्त किया। इस प्रकार उन्हें एक आध्यत्मिक धार्मिक स्थान प्रप्त हो गया। इसके बावजूद चार्लमानी ने देश में अपने विरोधियों और पड़ेसी देशों की जनता का दमन तेज़ी से जारी रखा।

*5 फ़रवरी सन 1881* ईसवी को स्काटलैंड के इतिहासकार दार्शनिक एवं पूर्वी मामलों के विशेषज्ञ थामस कारलायल का निधन हुआ। वे सन 1795 ईसवी में एक ग्रामीण परिवार में जन्में थे। उन्हें जर्मन भाषा के साथ ही अरबी भाषा की भी पूरी जानकारी थी। कारलायल ने विभिन्न इस्लामी देशों की अपनी यात्रा के दौरान इस्लामी संस्कृति एवं सभयता का परिचय प्राप्त किया। वे इस्लाम धर्म से विशेष रूप से प्रभावित थे। कारलायल कुरआने मजीद के बारे में कहते हैं कुरआन हर अस्तित्व के हृदय की प्रत्यक्ष आवाज़ है लोगों को इसे ध्यानपूर्वक सुनना चाहिए और यदि उन्होंने ऐसी बातों की ओर ध्यान न दिया तो उनके लिए उचित होगा कि किसी भी अन्य बात की ओर ध्यान न दें। कारलायल ने इसी प्रकार पैग़म्बरे इस्लाम के बारे में लिखा है कि ईश्वर ने इस नहान पुरूष को ज्ञान एवं तत्वदर्शिता सिखाई वे अपनी पैनी विचारधारा, गहराई तक उतर जाने वाली नज़र और महान आत्मा के माध्यम से सत्तालोलुपता से दूर थे। ईश्वर उन्हें अपना निष्ठावान एवं सच्चा दास समझता था। कारलायल ने कई विश्व विख्यात पुस्तकें लिखी हैं।

*5 फ़रवरी सन 1999* ईसवी को दक्षिणी अफ़्रीक़ा के राष्ट्रपति नेल्सन मंडेला ने संसद में राष्ट्र को संबोधित करके अंतिम भाषण दिया। इसी वर्ष के मई महीने में उन्होंने पद छोड़ दिया।

----------


## Teach Guru

*6 फ़रवरी*

*
6 फ़रवरी सन 1747* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन के वैज्ञानिक जोज़फ़ ब्लैक ने कारबोनिक गैस का पता लगाया। इस गैस में सांस लेना हलांकि मनुष्य के लिए हानिकारक है किंतु इस समय इसे बहुत से उद्योगों और वैज्ञानिक कार्यों में प्रयोग किया जाता है।
****
*6 फ़रवरी सन 1838* ईसवी को फ़्रांस के संगीतकार जॉर्ज बीज़े का जन्म हुआ। उन्होंने अपने संगीतकार पिता से शिक्षा ली। युवाकाल तक पहुंचते उन्हें संगीत के क्षेत्र में ख्याति प्राप्त हो गयी। सन १८७५ ईसवी को उनका निधन हुआ।
****
*6 फ़रवरी सन 1904* ईसवी को रूस और चीन की सेनाओं पर जापानी सेनाओं के आक्रमण के साथ ही जापान - रूस युद्ध का आरंभ हुआ। जापान ने जिसने १८९५ में चीन की सेना को पराजित करके इस देश के कुछ भागों को अपने कब्ज़े में कर लिया था, चीन में तैनात रूसी सेना को भी सरलता से पराजित कर दिया। इसी प्रकार जापान की नौसेना ने रूस की नौसेना को पराजित करके कोरिया प्रायद्वीप पर अधिकार कर लिया। इस युद्ध के समापन पर एक समझौता हुआ जिसके आधार पर पूर्वोत्तरी चीन के मन्चूरी क्षेत्र के कुछ भागों और साखालीन द्वीप के आधे भाग को जापान को दे दिया गया। इसी प्रकार कोरिया प्रायद्वीप भी जापान के अधीन हो गया।
****
*6 फ़रवरी सन 1922* ईसवी को वाशिंगटन में अंतर्राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर हथियारों को नियंत्रित और कम करने के लिए आयोजित सम्मेलन समाप्त हुआ। इस सम्मेलन में भाग लेने वाले देशों में पांच ने इस आशय के एक समझौते पर हस्ताक्षर किये जिसे पंचमुखी समझौता कहा जाता है।
समझौते पर हस्ताक्षर करने वालों में अमरीका,ब्रिटेन, फ़्रांस, इटली और जापान थे। इस समझौते के आधार पर विषैली गैसों और घातक रासायनिक हथियारों के प्रयोग को वर्जित कर दिया गया। कुछ वर्षों के बाद जून सन 1925 में अधिकांश देशों ने युद्धों में घातक गैसों के प्रयोग को वर्जित किये जाने की ओर ध्यान दिया और जेनेवा में एक प्रोटोकोल के दौरान बहुत से देशों ने इस पर हस्ताक्षर किये।
****
*6 फ़रवरी सन 1936* ईसवी को खोजियों के एक दल ने चार वर्ष के गहन प्रयास के बाद विश्व सबसे ठंडे क्षेत्र का पता लगाया। निरंतर शोधकार्य के बाद खोजियों ने पता लगाया कि साइबेरिया का वरख़ोयान्सक नगर विश्व का सबसे ठंडा क्षेत्र है। सोवियत संघ के विघटन से पूर्व तक सोवियत संघ के राजनैतिक अपराधियों को दंड के लिए इसी नगर में भेजा दिया जाता था। इस नगर में आबादी बहुत कम थी यहॉ के लोगों का व्यवसाय पशुओं की खाल और खदानों पर आधारित था। शीतकाल में इस क्षेत्र का तापमान शून्य से 70 डिग्री सेल्सियस तक पहुंच जाता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*7 फ़रवरी*


*7 फ़रवरी सन 1862* ईसवी क ब्रिटेन के साहित्याकार और अध्ययनकर्ता एडवर्ड ब्राउन का जन्म हुआ। उन्होंने अपनी शिक्षा पूरी करने के बाद अरबी फ़ार्सी और तुर्की भाषाएं सीखीं।
उन्हें फ़ार्सी भाषा और साहित्य से गहरा लगाव था। इसी लिए वे लम्बे समय तक ईरान में रहे। और फ़ार्सी साहित्य के बारे में गहन अध्ययन के बाद वे ब्रिटेन लौटे। वहॉ वे कैम्ब्रिज विश्व विद्यालय में फ़ार्सी को प्रोफ़ेसर हुए। उन्होंने ईरान की सविधान क्रान्ति की घटनाओं कत शब्द का रूप दिया। इसी प्रकार उन्होंने ईरानी साहित्या का इतिहास तबरिसतान का इतिहास आदि पुस्तकें लिखीं। सन १९२५ ईसवी में उनका निधन हुआ।

*7 फ़रवरी सन 1974* ईसवी को केंद्रीय अमरीका महाद्वीप में स्थित छोटे देश ग्रेनाडा को स्वतंत्रता मिली। स्पेन के खोजकर्ता क्रिस्टोफ़र कोलम्बस ने इस द्वीप की सन 1498 ईसवी में खोज की। जिसके बाद यह देश स्पेन के अधीन हो गया। किंतु स्पेन के राजा का पतन आरंभ होने के बाद फ़्रांस और ब्रिटेन के बीच ग्रेनाडा पर अधिकार को लेकर खींचतान आरंभ हो गयी। और अंतत: 1674 ईसवी को फ़्रांस ने इस देश पर अधिकार कर लिया। इसके लगभग एक शताब्दी बाद सन 1783 ईसवी को ब्रिटेन ने इस देश को अपना उपनिवेश बना लिया। और दो श्ताब्दियों तक इस स्थिति में कोई बदलाव नहीं आया। और 1974 ईसवी में इसे स्वतंत्रता मिली। पॉच वर्ष बाद मूरिस बिशाप ने एक शांत विद्रोह करके इस देश में धर्म निरपेक्ष सरकार की स्थापना की। तथा इस प्रकार की शासन व्यवस्था वाले देशों विशेषकर क्यूबा से उनके निकट संबंध हो गये। अमरीका ने जो इस स्थिति से क्रोधित था सन 1982 में इस देश पर अधिकार कर लिया और मूरिस बिशप की हत्या कर दी। अमरीका ने इस देश से निकलने तक इसकी बागडोर अपनी पिटठू सरकार के हवाले कर दी।

*7 फ़रवरी सन 1999* ईसवी को जार्डन के नरेश हुसैन बिना तलाल का कैंसर के रोग में निधन हुआ। वे सन 1935 ईसवी में जॉर्डन की राजधानी अम्मान में जन्में थे ब्रिटेन के सैनिक विश्व विद्यालय में अपनी शिक्षा पूरी की। हुसैन बिन तलाल 17 वर्ष के थे कि जॉर्डन की सत्ता उनके हाथ में आ गयी उनके दादा अब्दुल्ला की हत्या के बाद उनके पिता तलाल ने शासन संभाला किंतु वे कुछ ही महीनों तक शासन कर सके। जिसके बाद सन 1952 में हुसैन बिन तलाल ने सत्ता संभाल ली। उनके शासन काल में बहुत से विद्रोह हुए तथा उनकी हत्या की कई बार कोशिशों की गयीं। उन्हें ज़ायोनी शासन के अतिक्रमण का भी सामना करना पड़ां इसी प्रकार 1970 में जार्डन में फ़िलिस्तीनियों का जनसंहार भी उनके शासन काल की मुख्य घटनाओं में है। वे अमरीका के अरबों तथा इस्राईल के बीच तथाकथित शांति स्थापना की यतजना का बढ़ चढ़कर समर्थन करते थे। और सन 1994 में उन्होंने ज़ायोनी शासन के साथ एक समझौतक पर हस्ताक्षर भी किये। शाह तलाल के बाद उनके पुत्र अब्दुल्ला ने 37 वर्ष की आयु में जार्डन की सत्ता संभाली।

----------


## Teach Guru

*8 फ़रवरी*



*8 फ़रवरी वर्ष 1725* ईसवी को रोमानोफ़ परिवार के तीसरे रूसी राजा पीटर दी ग्रेट का 53 वर्ष की आयु में निधन हो गया। वह वर्ष 1696 ईसवी में इवान  एलेक्सी यूविच की मृत्यु के बाद गद्दी पर बैठे। उनका मानना था कि गर्म पानी तक पहुंच, रूस को समुद्र और व्यापार के क्षेत्र में विश्व शक्ति में परिवर्तित कर देगी। इसी लिए उन्होंने काले सागर और बाल्टिक सागर के तटवर्ती क्षेत्रों की ओर अपना ध्यान मोड़ दिया। इसी प्रकार उन्होंने उस्मानी शासन के अधीन क्षेत्रों तथा पोलैंड व स्वीडन की ओर से यूरोप की ओर बढ़ने का प्रयास किया और उन्हें इस काम में सफलता भी मिली। उन्होंने यूरोप के विकसित देशों से संबंधों को प्रगाढ़ करके रूस में सुधार कार्य किए। पीटर दा ग्रेट क्रूर व अत्याचारी शासक थे और उन्हें अपने लक्ष्यों की प्राप्ति में किसी भी प्रकार के कार्य में संकोच नहीं था और यही कारण था कि उनके शासन काल में लोगों की जान व माल और उनकी स्वतंत्रता उसके अतिक्रमणों से सुरक्षित नहीं थी।

*8 फ़रवरी सन 1963* ईसवी को इराक़ में मेजर जनरल अब्दुस्सलाम आरिफ़ ने बास पार्टी से संबंधित कुछ अन्य सेनाधिकारियों के साथ मिलकर एक रक्त रंजित विद्रोह किया और सत्ता अपने हाथ में ले ली। उन्होंने वायु सेना की सहायता से तत्कालीन राष्ट्रपति अब्दुल करीम कासिम के आवास पर बम्बारी की और उन्हें गिरफ़तार करके गोलियों से भून दिया और स्वंय राष्ट्रपति बन गये। उल्लेखनीय है कि अब्दुल करीम कासिम ने भी सन 1958 में इराक़ के अंतिम राजा मलिक फैसल के विरुद्ध विद्रोह और उनके परिजनों में से कई की हत्या के बाद सत्ता हथियायी थी। अब्दुस्सलाम आरिफ़ सन 1966 ईसवी में एक संदिग्ध हवाई दुर्घटना में मारे गये। और उनके भाई अब्दुर्रहमान आरिफ़ ने उनका स्थान संभाला।

----------


## Teach Guru

*9 फ़रवरी*


*9 फ़रवरी सन 1641* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन में लोकतांत्रित शासन का आरंभ हुआ और ओलिवर क्रोमवेल इस देश के । वे ऐसी सेना के कमांडर थे जिसे संसद के समर्थकों ने इस लिए बनाया था कि वे ब्रिटेन के नरेश चार्ल प्रथम के अत्याचार पर विरोध करते हुए उनसे मुकाबला कर सकें। चार्ल प्रथम की सेना संसद की सेना के साथ भिडंन्त में पराजित हो गयी और सन १६४९ में संसद के आदेश पर चार्ल की गर्दन उड़ा दी गयी। ब्रिटेन की संसद ने इसी प्रकार आज के दिन राजशाही व्यवस्था को समाप्त करके उसके स्थान पर लोकतांत्रित शासन व्यवस्था को स्थापित किया तथा क्रोमवेल को राष्ट्रपति चुना किंतु क्रेमवेल ने सन १६५३ में संसद को भंग करके ब्रिटेन में अत्याचार पर आधारित शासन आरंभ कर दिया। सन १६५३ में क्रोमवेल का निधन हो गया और फिर उनके पुत्र ने उनका स्थान संभाला किंतु ८ महीने के बाद उन्हें आंतरिक विरोध और अपनी अयोग्यता के कारण त्यागपत्र देना पड़ा और ब्रिटेन में फिर से राजशाही शासन व्यवस्था बहाल हो गयी। क्रोमवेल ने अपने ९ वर्षीय शासन काल में कई युद्ध किये जिनमें सबसे भीषण आयर लैंड पर होने वाला आक्रमण और वहॉ की जनता का जनसंहार था।


*9 फ़रवरी सन 1984* ईसवी को पूर्व सोवियत संघ के नेता यूरी एंड्रोपोव का निधन हुआ वे सोवियत संघ की गुप्तचर सेवा केजीबी के प्रमुख भी रह चुके थे। वे १५ महीनों से कुछ कम समय तक सत्ता में रहे।
9 फ़रवरी सन 1992 ईसवी को अलजीरिया के संसदीय चुनावों में इस्लामी प्रवृत्ति वाले धड़े की भारी सफलता के बाद इस देश में सत्तासीन सैनिकों ने चुनावों के परिणामों को निरस्त और अलजीरिया इस्लामी मुक्तिमोर्चे को गैर कानूनी घोषित कर दिया। कुछ समय बाद इस देश के कई नेताओं को गिरफ़तार भी कर लिया गया। सेनाधिकारियों के इस क़दम से इस देश में हिंसा का क्रम आरंभ हुआ जिसमें बहुत सारे लोग मारे जा चुके हैं।


*------------>*


•       1999 भारतीय निर्देशक शेखर कपूर की फिल्म एलिजाबेथ आस्कर पुरस्कार हेतु नामित ।
•       2007-पाकिस्थान की विपक्षी पार्टी जमायती उलेमा इस्लामी ने जिन्ना को स्वतन्त्रता सेनानी की सूची से हटाया ।
•       2009-सर्वोच्च न्यायालय ने ताज व उसके आसपास अवैध निर्माण पर यू.पी.सरकार को नोटिस दिया ।
•       2010-भारत सरकार ने बीटी बैगन की व्यावसायिक खेती पर अनिश्चित काल के रोक लगाई ।
जन्म तिथि
•       1968-राहुल रॉय ,भारतीय अभिनेता
•       1970-ग्लेन मैकग्राथ ऑस्ट्रेलिया के क्रिकेटर
पुण्य तिथि
•       2006-नादिरा भारतीय फिल्म अभिनेत्री

----------


## Teach Guru

*10 फ़रवरी* 


*10 फ़रवरी सन 1763*  ईसवी को पेरिस में ब्रिटेन और फ़्रांस के बीच एक समझौते पर हस्ताक्षर हुए जिसे फ़्रांसीसी, पेरिस का अशुभ समझौता कहते हैं। क्योंकि इस समझौते के अनुसार फ़्रांस ने ब्रिटेन से वर्षों के युद्ध और खींचतान के बाद भारत और कैनेडा में अपने सारे साम्राज्यवादी लाभों और हितों से हाथ खींच लिया था। इस समझौते का कारण यह था कि फ़्रांस योरोप में बहुत से आंतरिक युद्धों के कारण कमज़ोर हो गया था और ब्रिटेन के साथ युद्ध को जारी रखने की सकत उसके पास नहीं थी। पेरिस समझौता कारण बना कि फ़्रांस और ब्रिटेन के बीच वर्चस्ववादी और साम्राज्यवादी लड़ाई समाप्त हो तथा लंदन को अपने उप निवेशों को लूटने की खुली छूट मिल जाए।


*10 फ़रवरी सन 1947* ईसवी को द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध में घटक सरकारों और संयुक्त सेनाओं के बीच शांति समझौते पर हस्ताक्षर हुए। इस दिन अमरीका सोवियत संघ ब्रिटेन और फ़्रांस ने इस युद्ध में पराजय का सामना करने वाले देशों इटली फिनलैंड हॉलैंड हंग्री रोमानिया और बुलगारिया के साथ शांति समझौता किया। इस प्रकार इन छे देशों ने दोबारा अपनी स्वाधीनता प्राप्त की। अल्बत्ता चार देशों हॉलैंड हंग्री रोमानिया और बुलगारिया जिनपर द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के अंतिम वर्ष में सोवियत संघ ने अधिकार कर लिया था, विवशत: कम्युनिस्ट शासन के अधीन रहे। संयुक्त देशों ने जर्मनी और जापान के बारे में अलग निर्णय लिए।


*10 फ़रवरी सन 1991*  ईसवी को लिथवानिया की जनता ने इस देश को रुस से स्वाधीनता दिलाने के लिए भारी संख्या में वोट डाले। इस देश की संसद ने मार्च सन 1990 में स्वाधीनता की घोषणा की।


*10 फ़रवरी सन 1998* ईसवी को बांग्लादेश में मुक्ति वाहिनी छापामार गुट ने स्वाधीनता की लड़ाई को समाप्त करते हुए सरकार के समक्ष हथियार डाल दिए। इसके बाद इस देश की 25 वर्षीय हिंसा समाप्त हुई जिसमें 8 हज़ार 5 लोग मारे गये थे।


------------>


•       1913- दिल्ली भारत की राजधानी बनीं ।
•       1921- गाँधी जी ने काशी विद्यापीठ का उद्घाटन किया ।
•       1947-द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के बाद मित्र राष्ट्रों तथा इटली, हंगरी, रोमानिया, बुल्गारिया तथा फिनलैंड के बीच पेरिस शांति संधि हुई ।
•       1927-जे.आर .डी.टाटा पायलट लाइसेन्स पाने वाले पहले भारतीय बने ।
•       1979-अरुणाचल प्रदेश की राजधानी ईटानगर को बनाया गया ।
•       1981-खगोलविद राय पेंथर ने धूमकेतु की खोज की गई ।
•       2006-नेपाल के नगर-निगम चुनाव में राजा समर्थकों ने जीत दर्ज की ।
•       2008-श्रीलंका के उत्तर में सैनिकों व लिट्टे के बीच हुए संघर्ष में 42 विद्रोही मारे गये  ।
•       2010- हैती में पिछले महीने आये विनाशकारी भूकंप में मरने वालों की संख्या बढ़कर दो लाख 17 हजार पंहुच गई  ।


*जन्म तिथि*


•       1890-बोरिस पास्तरनेक ,नोबेल पुरस्कार विजेता लेखक
•       1970-कुमार विश्वास हिंदी मंच एकमात्र ऐसे कवि ,जिनकी भारत के प्राय: सभी बड़े मोबाइल आपरेटरों के कॉलर ट्यून में शामिल हैं ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*11 फ़रवरी 
*

*11 फ़रवरी सन 660* ईसा पूर्व को जापान के पहले तानाशाह ई मू सिंहासन पर बैठे। इस प्रकार से विश्व की सबसे दीर्घकालीन राजशाही शासन व्यवस्था की स्थापना हुई। इस व्यवस्था में बहुत से उतार चढ़ाव आए। इस समय जापान में नरेश तो है किंतु सारी शक्ति प्रधान मंत्री के पास होती है। जापान के लोग इस देश में राजशाही शासन व्यवस्था की स्थापना के दिन को राष्ट्रीय दिवस के रुप में मनाते हैं।
*
11 फ़रवरी सन 1929* ईसवी को वैटिकन और इटली के बीच लेटरैन समझौता हुआ जिसके बाद वैटिकन को औपचारिक रुप से स्वतंत्रता मिली। वैटिकन 19वीं शताब्दी के मध्य तक इटली की चर्च सरकार के अधीन था और इसे भी इटली का ही एक भाग समझा जाता था। वर्ष 1870 में इटली की सेना ने इस क्षेत्र पर अधिकार कर लिया किंतु इटली के नरेश ने विश्व के कैथोलिक ईसाइयों के क्रोध को दृष्टिगत रखते हुए घोषणा की कि वैटिकन महल पादरी के पास ही रहेगा और यह उनकी धार्मिक सरकार का केंद्र होगा। सन 1929 में लेटरैन समझौते के बाद उक्त घोषणा को औपचारिक रुप दे दिया गया। वैटिकन इटली की राजधानी रोम में स्थित है यह विश्व का सबसे छोटा और कम जनसंख्या वाला देश है यह विश्व के कैथोलिक ईसाइयों के धार्मिक नेता का केन्द्र है। इसका क्षेत्रफल आधे किलोमीटर से कम है यहॉं की जनसंख्या एक हज़ार से कुछ अधिक है ।

*11 फ़रवरी सन 1990* ईसवी को दक्षिणी अफ़्रीक़ा के नस्लभेद विरोधी नेता दिवंगत नेल्सन मंडेला 27 वर्ष जेल में व्यतीत करने के बाद स्वतंत्र हुए। मंडेला को दक्षिणी अफ़्रीक़ा की नस्लभेदी सरकार के विरुद्ध संघर्ष के कारण सन 1963 ईसवी में आजीवन कारावास का दंड दिया गया किंतु जेल में भी निरंतर संघर्ष जारी रखने तथा देश की जनता और विश्व जनमत द्वारा उनके समर्थन के कारण जेल से उन्हें मुक्ति मिली और दक्षिणी अफ़्रीक़ा के काले लोगों ने विशेष रुप से उन्हें सम्मान दिया। सन 1991 ईसवी में तत्कालीन शासन व्यवस्था को हटाने पर सहमति हुई और सन 1994 में बहुजातिय लोगों की सम्मिलिति से इस देश में चुनाव कराए गये जिसमें नेल्सन मंडेला दक्षिणी अफ़्रीका के पहले राष्ट्रपति बने।
दिसंबर 2013 में नेल्सन मंडेला का निधन हुआ।
*
11 फ़रवरी वर्ष 2011* को मिस्र के तानाशाह हुस्नी मुबारक को जो स्वयं को अजीवन राष्ट्रपति कहता था, जनक्रांति के बाद सत्ता से हटना पड़ा। हुस्नी मुबारक तत्कालीन राष्ट्रपति अनवर सादात का सहायक था और वर्ष 1981 में एक सैन्य परेड में अनवर सादात की हत्या के बाद राष्ट्रपति बना। अनवर सादात कैंप डेविड समझौता करने और फ़िलिस्तीनी राष्ट्र की उमंगों से विश्वासघात करने के कारण ख़ालिद इस्लामबोली के हाथों मारा गया। हुस्नी मुबारक सत्ता से हटने से पहले तक अनवर सादात के मार्ग पर अग्रसर था और मध्यपूर्व में ज़ायोनी शासन और अमरीकी नीतियों को जारी रखने वाला व्यक्ति था। हुस्नी मुबारक ने मिस्र के भीतर भी अपातकाल लगाकर राजनैतिक घुटन का वातावरण उत्पन्न कर दिया था और जनता विशेषकर इस्लाम वादियों का दमन किया करता था। उसने मिस्र और ज़ायोनी शासन के मध्य धनिष्ठ संबंधों के बारे में जनता के विरोध पर तनिक भी ध्यान नहीं दिया। उसके शासन काल में मिस्र की अर्थव्यवस्था धराशायी हो गयी थी और जनता को भीषण आर्थिक समस्याओं का सामना था। यही कारण था कि मिस्र में भी इस्लामी जागरूकता की लहर फैल गयी और जनता तानाशाही व्यवस्था को गिराने के लिए अत्तहरीर स्क्वायर पर एकत्रित होने लगी। मिस्र के तहरीर स्क्वायर से उठने वाली लहर ने पूरे देश को अपनी चपेट में ले लिया और देश के विभिन्न क्षेत्रों में जनता तानाशाही व्यवस्था के विरुद्ध प्रदर्शन करने लगी। मिस्री सैनिकों ने शांतिपूर्ण प्रदर्शन कर रही जनता का भरपूर दमन किया। प्रदर्शनकारी समस्त धमकियों और हिंसक घटनाओं के बावजूद 18 दिनों तक तहरीर स्क्वायर पर डटे रहे। अंततः हुस्नी मुबारक को जनता की मांगों के समक्ष घुटने टेकने पड़े और 11 फ़रवरी वर्ष 2011 को सत्ता उसने अपने समर्थक जनरलों के हवाले कर दी। कुछ महीनों बाद देश की सैन्य परिषद जनता के क्रोध को कम करने के लिए हुस्नी मुबारक और उसके पुत्रों पर मुक़द्दमा चलाने पर विवश हुई।

----------


## Teach Guru

*12 फ़रवरी* 


*12 फ़रवरी सन 1809* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन के भौतिक शास्त्री चार्ल्ज़ डारविन का जन्म हुआ। उन्होंने विभिन्न जीव जन्तुओं की उत्पत्ति के बारे में अध्ययन किया और अपने इस अध्ययन को अंतिम चरण तक पहुँचाने के लिए उन्होंने लम्बी समुद्री यात्रा की। डारविनिज़्म विचारधारा के जनक डारविन के मतानुसार वर्तमान जीवों की उत्पत्ति एक साधारण से जीव से हुई जो बाद में विभिन्न परिस्थितियों के अंतर्गत विभिन्न प्रारुपों में बदलते गये।
सन 1882 में डारविन का निधन हुआ।

*12 फ़रवरी सन 1912* ईसवी को चीन में सोन-येत-सेन के नेतृत्व में सैनिकों और जनता के विद्रोह के बाद इस देश में मंचू वंश का राज समाप्त हुआ और उसका स्थान लोकतांत्रिक व्यवस्था ने ले लिया। सोन येत सेन ने, जो चीन के राष्ट्रपिता माने जाते हैं, इस विद्रोह के बाद राष्ट्रपति पद संभाला। कुछ ही समय बाद वे सत्ता से हट गये और यू आन शीकाय ने उनका स्थान लिया किंतु आंतरिक मतभेदों के कारण चीन की स्थिति एक बार पुन: तनावपूर्ण हो गयी। सन 1949 में चीन में एक दूसरी क्रान्ति आयी जिसके बाद इस देश में कम्युनिस्ट शासन लागू हो गया।

*12 फ़रवरी सन 1948* ईसवी को मिस्र के विख्यात संघर्षकर्ता और इख़वानुल मुसलमीन संगठन के संस्थापक हसन-अल-बन्ना को ब्रिटेन और तत्कालीन मिस्री नरेश मलिक फ़ारुक़ ने षडयंत्र रच कर शहीद करवा दिया। उन्होंने विश्व विद्यालय में अपनी शिक्षा के दौरान ही विश्व साम्राज्य और देश में उसके समर्थकों के विरुद्ध संघर्ष छेड़ दिया। सन 1928 में उन्होंने इख़वानुल मुसलेमीन नामक संगठन की स्थापना की। इस संगठन का समर्थन धीरे धीरे मिस्र के बाहर सीरिया, लेबनान, जॉर्डन और उत्तरी अफ़्रीक़ा के कुछ देशों में बढ़ता गया और हसन अलबन्ना पूरी दुनिया में विख्यात हो गये। 1948 में मिस्र के तत्कालीन प्रधान मंत्री की हत्या के आरोप में मिस्र की सरकार ने इख़वानुल मुसलेमीन पर प्रतिबंध लगा दिया। इस गुट के कई नेताओं को गिरफ़तार करवाया गया जिनमें हसन अल बन्ना सहित कुछ लोगों को मौत की सज़ा दे दी गयी किंतु यह संगठन आज भी पूरी तरह सक्रिय है।

*12 फ़रवरी सन 1804* ईसवी को जर्मनी के प्रख्यात दार्शनिक एवं विचारक इमैनुएल कांट का 80 वर्ष की आयु में निधन हुआ। वे सन १७२४ में एक धार्मिक परिवार में जन्मे। कांट ने अपना पूरा जीवन शिक्षा और पठन तथा लेखन में व्यतीत किया। कांट ने गणित, भौतिकशास्त्र, खगोल शास्त्र, तर्क शस्त्र और विशेष रुप से दर्शन शास्त्र के विषय में अनेक पुस्तकें लिखी हैं। उन्होंने किसी भी वस्तु की सही पहचान के लिए प्रयोग और बुद्धि को प्रभावी माना है। कांट ने नैतिकशास्त्र के विषय में अनेक मूल्यवान विचार प्रसतुत किए हैं।

*12 फ़रवरी वर्ष 2008* को लेबनान के हिज़बुल्लाह संगठन के नेता एमाद मुग़निया को जो हाज रिज़वान के नाम से प्रसिद्ध थे, शहीद कर दिया गया। उनकी गाड़ी में ज़ायोनी शासन के तत्वों ने बम लगाया था। शहीद एमाद मुग़निया का जन्म वर्ष 1962 में दक्षिणी लेबनान के एक धार्मिक परिवार में हुआ था। पढ़ाई के बाद उन्होंने कुछ समय तक पीएलओ के साथ काम किया किन्तु ज़ायोनी शासन के लेबनान पर आक्रमण और इस देश से पीएलओ के निकलने के बाद वे अमल आंदोलन से जुड़ गये। कुछ दिनों बाद हिज़बुल्लाह आंदोलन के गठन के बाद वे इस से जुड़ गये और उन्होंने ज़ायोनी शासन के विरुद्ध संघर्ष जारी रखा। अपनी वीरता, साहस और होशियारी के कारण एमाद मुग़निया ने हिज़बुल्लाह आंदोलन में बड़ा स्थान प्राप्त कर लिया और ज़ायोनी शासन के विरुद्ध होने वाले कई अभियानों की योजना उन्हें ने बनाई थी। यही कारण था कि औपचारिक रूप से एमाद मुग़निया का नाम ज़ायोनी शासन की हिट लिस्ट में था। वर्ष 2006 में 33 दिवसीय युद्ध में ज़ायोनी सैनिकों की भारी पराजय में एमाद मुग़निया की भूमिका से इन्कार नहीं किया जा सकता। 33 दिवसीय युद्ध में ज़ायोनी सैनिकों की भारी पराजय के कारण ज़ायोनी उनसे द्वेष रखने लगे और अपनी कायरतापूर्ण शैली के सहारे प्रतिरोध के एक चमकते दीप को बुझा दिया।

----------


## Teach Guru

*13 फ़रवरी*

*13 फ़रवरी सन 1258* ईसवी को अब्बासी शासकों की राजधानी बग़दाद पर मंगोल आक्रमणकारी हलाकू ख़ान का अधिकार हो गया। इससे पहले तक इस नगर पर अंतिम अब्बासी शासक अल मुस्तासिम बिल्लाह का राज था जिसे हलाकू ख़ान के सैनिकों ने मार दिया। इस प्रकार से 750 ईसवी से सत्ता संभालने वाली अब्बासी शासन श्रृंखला का अंत हो गया।

मंगोलों के पाश्विक आक्रमण में बग़दाद के सैनिकों के साथ ही इस नगर के आधे से ज़्यादा आम नागरिक मौत के घाट उतार दिए गये। इसी प्रकार बग़दाद के विख्यात पुस्तकालय सहित बहुत सी ऐतिहासिक इमारतें जला दी गयीं। मंगोल सैनिकों ने अत्यंत महत्वपूर्ण पुस्तकों को या तो जला दिया या फिर उन्हें दजला नदी में बहा दिया।


*13 फ़रवरी सन 1689* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन के राजा विलियम त्रितीय और रानी मेरी द्वितीय की ताजपोशी के समारोह में बिल आफ़ राइट्स नामक घोषणापत्र पढ़ा गया और इस देश की शासन व्यवस्था सशर्त राजशाही में परिवर्तित हो गयी। यह घोषणापत्र जेम्ज़ द्वितीय के अत्याचारो के विरुद्ध जनता और राजनैतिक दलों के विद्रोह का परिणाम था। इस घोषणा पत्र के अनुसार जो ब्रिटेन की संसद में पारित हुआ था कानून को लागू करने, कर वसूलने  जैसे महत्वपूर्ण मामलों के अधिकार राजा से लेकर संसद को दे दिए गये। अब भी ब्रिटेन में यही स्थिति बनी हुई है और सारे अधिकार प्रधान मंत्री के पास होते हैं।

*13 फ़रवरी सन 1883* ईसवी को जर्मनी के संगीतकार रिचर्ड वैगनर का 70 वर्ष की आयु में निधन हुआ। वे 1813 में अपने जन्म के कुछ ही महीने बाद अनाथ हो गये।
वेगनर ने संगीत से अपने लगाव के कारण युवाकाल से ओपेरा लिखना और नये नये संगीत की रचना करना आरंभ किया।
सन 1850 में जर्मनी में राजनैतिक परिवर्तनों के दौर में वे क्रान्तिकारियों से जुड़ गये किंतु इस क्रान्ति की विफलता के कारण उन्हें 13 वर्षों तक जर्मनी से बाहर रहना पड़ा।

-------------------------->

•       1542-इंग्लैंड की रानी कैथरीन हवाई को मृत्यु दंड दिया गया ।
•       1601-लन्दन में ईस्ट इण्डिया कंपनी की पहली यात्रा का नेतृत्व जान लैंकस्टर ने किया ।
•       1633-गैलिलियो नास्तिकता के आरोप की सुनवाई के लिए रोम पहुंचा ।
•       1689-ब्रिटेन में गौरवपूर्ण क्रांति ।
•       1713-दिल्ली के सुल्तान जहांदारशाह की हत्या गला घोंट कर की गई ।
•       1788-भारत में ज्यादतियों के लिए वारेन हेस्टिंस पर इंग्लैंड में मुकदमा चलाया गया ।
•       1920-अमेरिका में बेसबॉल की नीग्रो नेशनल लीग स्थापित हुई ।
•       1931-नई दिल्ली भारत की राजधानी घोषित हुई ।
•        2001-अन्तरिक्ष में क्षुद्रग्रह इरोस पर पहला मानव रहित यान उतंरा ।
•       2003-यश चोपड़ा को दादा साहब फालके पुरस्कार मिला ।
•       2004-भारतीय टीम ने क्वालालम्पुर में दसवीं एशियाई निशानेबाज़ी चैम्पियनशिप में स्वर्ण पदक जीता
•       2007-उत्तर कोरिया परमाणु कार्यक्रम बंद करने पर सहमत ।
•       2010-महाराष्ट्र के पुणे में यहूदियों के प्रार्थना स्थल के नजदीक बेकरी में शाम को हुए बम विस्फोट ।
*जन्म दिवस*
•       1835-पीटर गुस्ताव डीरिक्ले ,जर्मन गणितज्ञ
•       1879-सरोजिनी नायडू भारत कोकिला –स्वतंत्रता सेनानी
•       1916-जगजीत सिंह अरोड़ा भारतीय सेना कमांडर
•       1944-ओडूविल उन्नीकृष्ण भारतीय अभिनेता
*पुण्य तिथि*
•       1974-उस्ताद आमिर खाँ भारतीय शास्त्रीय संगीत गायक

*महत्त्वपूर्ण अवसर*
•       उत्पादकता  सप्ताह

----------


## Teach Guru

*
14 फ़रवरी*


*14 फ़रवरी सन 2005* को लेबनान के पूर्व प्रधानमंत्री रफ़ीक़ हरीरी राजधानी बैरूत मे एक कार बम के धमाके में मारे गए। लेबनान के बड़े उद्यमी माने जाने वाले रफ़ीक़ हरीरी की आयु उस समय 61 वर्ष थी। हरीरी लेबनान के गृह युद्ध की समाप्ति के कुछ ही समय बाद वर्ष 1992 से वर्ष 1998 तक तथा वर्ष 2000 से 2004 चार तक लेबनान के प्रधान मंत्री रहे। रफ़ीक़ हरीरी लेबनान में सीरिया की सेनाओं की उपस्थिति के विरोधी थे इसी लिए उनकी हत्या के बाद अमरीका और फ़्रान्स ने दावा किया कि उन्हें सीरिया के एजेंटों ने मारा है। अमरीका और फ्रान्स के भारी दबाव से संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ ने इस हत्या की जांच के लिए आयोग गठित किया इस प्रकार रफ़ीक़ हरीरी की हत्या का मामला सीरिया पर दबाव डालने और लेबनान के आंतरिक संकट को हवा देने का बहाना बन गया।

*14 फ़रवरी सन 1938* ईसवी को पालमाख़ गुट के हथियारबंद ज़ायोनियों ने फ़िलिस्तीनियों के जनसंहार को जारी रखते हुए अवैध अधिकृत फ़िलिस्तीन के सासा गांव में अपना घिनौना अपराध आरंभ किया। अगले दिन तक जारी रहने वाली इस आपराधिक कार्यवाही में 20 घरों को ध्वस्त कर दिया गया जिसके कारण 60 फ़िलिस्तीनी जिनमें अधिक संख्या महिलाओं और बच्चों की थी मलबे के नीचे दबकर शहीद हो गए। ज़ायोनी बहुत दिनों तक सासा की घटना को फ़िलिस्तीनियों के जनसंहार के रूप में याद करते रहे।

*14 फ़रवरी सन 1945* ईसवी को द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के दौरान विश्व की सबसे भीषण ग़ैर परमाणु बम्बारी आरंभ हुई। ब्रिटेन और अमरीका के 1773 विमानों ने जर्मनी के ठिकानों को निशाना बनाया। इस निर्मम कार्यवाही में जो तीन दिन तक जारी रही, जर्मनी के कई औद्योगिक नगर राख का ढेर बन गए और डेढ़ से ढाई लाख लोग मौत के घाट उतार दिए गए।

*14 फ़रवरी सन 1963* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन के शल्य चिकित्सक मार्टिन स्काट मनुष्य के गुर्दे का प्रतिरोपण करने में सफल हुए। आज के दिन ब्रिटेन के लीड्ज़ नगर के अस्पताल में प्रोफ़ेसर स्काट ने एक व्यक्ति के गुर्दे को जिसकी कुछ ही देर पहले मृत्यु हो गई थी अपने एक रोगी के शरीर में लगा दिया। यह प्रतिरोपण सफल रहा।

*14 फ़रवरी सन 1905* ईसवी को उर्दू के प्रख्यत कवि दाग़ देहलवी का निधन हुआ। वे 25 मई सन 1831 ईसवी को दिल्ली में पैदा हुए। उन्होंने फ़ारसी की शिक्षा ग़ेयासुल्लोग़ात नामक शब्दकोष के लेखक ग़ेयासुद्दीन से प्राप्त की। शायरी में उन्होंने जौक़ को अपना उस्ताद बनाया। दाग़ वर्ष 1857 के स्वतंत्रता संग्राम के बाद दिल्ली से निकल कर रामपुर पहुंचे जहां नवाब यूसुफ़ अली ख़ां और नवाब कल्बे अली ख़ां के दरबार से जुड़ गए। सन 1891 में नवाब महबूब अली ख़ां के शिक्षक नियुक्त किए गए। 14 फ़रवरी सन 1905 को 74 वर्ष की आयु में उनका निधन हो गया। उन्होंने चार ग़ज़ल संग्रह छोड़े हैं जिनके नाम गुलज़ारे दाग़, आफ़ताबे दाग़, माहताबे दाग़ और यादगारे दाग़ हैं।

*14 फ़रवरी सन 1959* ईसवी को क्यूबा पर प्रसिद्ध क्रान्तिकारी फ़ीडल कास्त्रो का शासनकाल आरंभ हुआ। क्यूबा के राजनैतिक इतिहास में कई सैनिक विद्रोह हुए और क्रान्ति तथा आंदोलन हुए जिनमें अंतिम आंदोलन फीडल कास्त्रो का था। यह आंदोलन जिसने जनक्रान्ति का रूप ले लिया, कारण बना कि फ़ीडल कास्त्रो, बैटिस्टा की सरकार गिराने में सफल हो गए और उन्होंने क्यूबा की बागडोर संभाल ली।  

*----------->*

•       1881-भारत के पहले होम्योपैथिक मेडिकल कॉलेज की कोलकाता में स्थापना ।
•       1893-हवाई अमेरिका का हिस्सा बना ।
•       1919-पोलिस-सोवियत युद्ध आरंभ ।
•       1924-आइबीएम की न्यूयॉर्क में स्थापना हुई ।
•       1993-कपिल देव ने 400 विकेट और 5000 रनों का रिकार्ड बनाया ।
•       1999-इम्फाल में पांचवे राष्ट्रीय खेलों की शुरुआत हुई ।
•       2003-श्रीलंका के तेज गेंदबाज चामिंडा वास ने बंग्ला देश के खिलाफ खेलते हुए आठवें विश्व कप की पहली हैट्रिक बनाई ।
•       2008-नैया मसूद को उनके कहनी संग्रह तऊस चमक की मैना के लिए वर्ष 2007 का सरस्वती सम्मान प्रदान किया गया ।
•       2010-पृथक तेलंगाना के मुद्दे पर गठीत श्रीकृष्णा समिति के क्षेत्र के विरोध में क्षेत्र के 15 विधायकों ने इस्तीफा दे दिया|
*जन्म दिवस*
•       1933-मधुबाला ,भारतीय फिल्म अभिनेत्री
•       1952-सुषमा स्वराज ,भारतीय जनता पार्टी की शीर्ष महिला राजनीतिज्ञ
•       1962-सकीना जाफरी भारतीय अभिनेत्री
*
पुण्य तिथि*
•       2005 – डॉ.विद्यानिवास मिश्र ,प्रसिद्ध साहित्यकार
•       2007- श्यामाचरण शुल्क का,मध्य प्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री रहे चुके थे तीन बार
*महत्त्वपूर्ण अवसर* 
•       उत्पादकता सप्ताह
•       सेंट वैलेंटाइन दिवस

----------


## Teach Guru

*15 फ़रवरी*


*15 फ़रवरी सन 1782* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन और फ्रांस के बीच समुद्री युद्ध आरंभ हुआ। सात महीने तक जारी रहने वाली यह लड़ाई भी दोनों देशों के बीच भारत पर अधिकार और इस देश के संसाधनों के शोषण को लेकर होने वाली लड़ाइयों में से एक थी। इससे पहले फ़्रांस 13 महीने तक जारी रहने वाले युद्ध में ब्रिटेन से पराजित होने के बाद पेरिस समझौते पर हस्ताक्षर करके भारत की ओर से विमुख हो गया था किंतु आज के दिन आरंभ होने वाली लड़ाई ने दर्शा दिया कि फ्रांस इतनी सरलता से भारत में अपने वर्चस्ववादी लक्ष्यों से पीछे नहीं हटना चाहता था। सात महीने तक चलने वाली इस समुद्री लड़ाई में फ्रांस को विजय तो मिली किंतु यह देश दोबारा व्यवहारिक रूप से भारत नहीं लौट पाया और ब्रिटेन ही भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप को अकेले लूटता रहा।

*15 फ़रवरी सन 1808* ईसवी को रूस के ज़ार शासक ने फ़िनलैंड पर अपना अतिग्रहण पूरा किया। फ़िनलैंड ने जो रूस जैसे शक्तशाली देश का पड़ोसी होने के नाते सदैव स्वयं को ख़तरे में देखता था स्वीडन से जो रूस का प्रतिस्पर्धी समझा जाता था सहायता की अपील की। स्वीडन ने सहायता करने के बजाए फ़िनलैंड पर अधिकार कर लिया। 18 शताब्दी में स्वीडन की शक्ति क्षीण होने और रूस की शक्ति में वृद्धि के साथ ही फ़िनलैंड का कुछ भाग रूस के अधिकार में चला गया और अंततः आज के दिन फ़िनलैंड पर पूर्ण रूप से रूस का अधिकार हो गया। फ़िनलैंड की जनता ने स्वतंत्रता की लड़ाई आरंभ की जिसके कारण रूस ने उसे कुछ विशिष्टताएं दीं और वर्ष 1917 में रूस में क्रान्ति आने के साथ ही फ़िनलैंड स्वतंत्र हो गया।

*15 फ़रवरी सन 1936* ईसवी को रूस के चिकित्सक और जीव वैज्ञानिक पेट्रोविच पावलोफ़ का 87 वर्ष की आधु में निधन हुआ। वे सन 1849 ईसवी में एक धार्मिक परिवार में जन्मे थे। 1879 ईसवी में उन्होंने चिकित्सा विज्ञान की शिक्षा पूरी की किंतु वे अधिकतर जीवों के शरीर की गतिविधियों के बारे में अध्यन करते रहे। सन 1904 में उन्हें नोबल पुरस्कार से सम्मानित किया गया।

*15 फ़रवरी सन 1989* ईसवी को अफ़ग़ानिस्तान पर दस वर्ष तक अतिग्रहण जारी रखने के बाद रूस की लाल सेना अफ़ग़ान जनता के कड़े प्रतिरोध के कारण इस देश से बाहर निकलने पर विवश हुई। 1979 ईसवी में अफ़ग़ानिस्तान पर अधिकार करने के पीछे सोवियत संघ का लक्ष्य यह था कि वो काबुल में अपनी पिट्ठू सरकार सत्ता में पहुंचाकर दक्षिणी एशिया में अपना प्रभाव बढ़ाएगा। सोवियत संघ की इस रणनीति से क्षेत्र में अमरीका के हित ख़तरे में पड़ सकते थे अतः वाशिंग्टन का इस पर गहरी आपत्ति हुई। अमरीका ने रूसी सेना को इस क्षेत्र से बाहर निकालने के लिए गतिविधियां तेज़ कर दीं। दूसरी ओर अफ़ग़ान संघर्षकर्ता भी अतिक्रमणकारी रूसी सेना के विरुद्ध डटे हुए थे। अमरीका ने इस बीच तालेबान संगठन को अस्तित्व प्रदान किया जो रूसी सेना से भिड़ गया। अंततः 10 वर्ष के अतिग्रहण के बाद रूसी सेना को अफ़ग़ानिस्तान से निकलना पड़ा।

*15 फ़रवरी सन 1869* ईसवी को भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप के विख्यात कवि मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब का निधन हुआ। वे 27 सितम्बर सन 1797 को आगरा में पैदा हुए। मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब ने अपने पूर्वजों का सैनिक पेशा छोड़कर लेखन एवं शायरी को अपना पेश बनाया और जीवन के अंत तक इसी में व्यस्त रहे। ग़ालिब को बहुत अधिक एश्वर्यपूर्ण जीवन उपलब्ध नहीं हुआ और उन्होंने अपनी मान मर्यादा के विरुद्ध कोई काम नहीं किया। सन 1855 में प्रख्यात कवि ज़ौक़ के निधन के बाद वे बहादुर शाह ज़फ़र के उस्ताद नियुक्त किए गए। ग़ालिब जितनी अच्छी शायरी करते थे वे उतने ही अच्छे गद्य भी लिखते थे। उन्होंने शायरी के साथ ही गद्य लिखने की एक नई शैली की आधारशिला रखी। ग़ालिब ने पत्राचार को एक नया अंदाज़ दिया। उनका कहना था कि उन्होंने पत्रों का संवाद का रूप दिया है।

*----------->*

1677 - इंग्लैंड नरेश चार्ल्स द्वितीय ने फ़्रांस के ख़िलाफ़ डचों से गठबंधन किया।
1763 - प्रसिया और आस्ट्रेलिया के बीच शांति संधि हुई।
1798 - फ़्रांस ने रोम पर कब्ज़ा कर उसे गणराज्य घोषित किया।
1806 - फ़्रैंको, प्रसियन संधि के बाद प्रसिया ने ब्रिटिश जहाज़ों के लिए अपने बंदरगाह बंद किये।
1890 - अमेरिकी युद्धपोत मेने हवाना बंदरगाह पर विस्फोट से उड़ा दिया गया।
1906 - ब्रिटेन की लेबर पार्टी का गठन।
1909 - एकापुल्को मैक्सिको में फ़्लोरेंस सिनेमागृह में आग से 250 लोगों की मृत्यु।
1942 - द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध में सिंगापुर का पतन हुआ व जापानी बलों द्वारा एक हमले के बाद, ब्रिटिश जनरल आर्थर पेरसिवल ने समर्पण कर दिया। लगभग 80,000 भारतीय, ब्रिटेन और ऑस्ट्रेलियाई सैनिक युद्ध-बंदी हो गये।
1944 - ब्रिटेन के सैकड़ों विमानों ने बर्लिन पर बमबारी की।
1967 - भारत में चौथी लोकसभा के लिए चुनाव हुए।
1970 - इस्रायली पाइप लाइन का उद्घाटन हुआ।
1982 - श्रीलंका द्वारा राजधानी का कोलम्बो से जनवर्धनपुर को स्थानांतरण।
1988 - आस्ट्रिया के प्रधानमंत्री कुर्त बाल्दीहीम ने नाजी अतीत का आरोप ठुकराते हुए इस्तीफ़ा देने से इन्कार कर दिया।
1989 - सोवियत संघ की आख़िरी सैनिक टुकड़ी अफ़ग़ानिस्तान से वापस।
1991 - ईराक ने कुवैत से हटने की घोषणा की।
1995 - ताइवान के रात्रि क्लब में आग लगने से 67 लोग मारे गए।
1999 - परमाणु अस्त्र पर रोक लगाने के उद्देश्य से मिस्र में निगरानी केंद्र की स्थापना करने की घोषणा।
2001 - इस्रायल में हिंसा, अल सल्वाडोर में भूकम्प से मरने वाले लोगों की संख्या 300 तक पहुँची, इस्रायल ने पश्चिमी तट पर गाजा पट्टी सील की, भारत का रूस से टी-90 टैंकों की ख़रीद का समझौता।
2002 - मुशर्रफ़ ने पैंतरा बदला, भारतीय संसद पर हमले को आतंकवादी हमला मानने से इन्कार, अफ़ग़ानिस्तान में हज यात्रियों की भीड़ ने पर्यटन मंत्री अब्दुल रहमान को पीट-पीटकर मार डाला।
2003 -
एरियन 4 राकेट से दूरसंचार उपग्रह 'इंटलसैट' अंतरिक्ष में छोड़ा गया।
इराक युद्ध के ख़िलाफ़ विश्व के 600 शहरों में लाखों लोग सड़कों पर लामबद्ध हुए।
2005 -2006 - पाकिस्तान की कैबिनेट ने दक्षिण एशिया मुक्त क्षेत्र समझौता (साफ़्टा) स्वीकार किया।
ईरान की राजधानी तेहरान में नमाजियों से खचाखच भरी एक मस्जिद में आग लगने से 59 लोगों की मृत्यु।
2007 -
इटली के प्रधानमंत्री रोमानो प्रोदी भारत यात्रा पर आए।
2008 -2009 - सार्वजनिक क्षेत्र की तेल कम्पनियों ने विमान ईधन (एटीएफ) की क़ीमतो में 3.7% की कमी की।
हिन्द महासागर के तटीय देशों के नौसेना प्रमुखों का पहला सम्मेलन नई दिल्ली में सम्पन्न।
खगोलविदों ने सौरमंडल की तरह एक दूसरे सौरमंडल की खोज की।
2010-केंद्रीय गृह मंत्री पी.चिदम्बरम के ऑपरेशन ग्रीनहंट शुरू करने के छह दिन के अंदर ही सशस्त्र माओवादियों ने पश्चिम बंगाल में पश्चिम मिदनापुर ज़िला स्थित सिल्दा शिविर पर हमला कर राज्य में माओवादी निरोधक अभियान में शामिल ईस्टर्न फ्रंटियर राइफल्स (ईएफ़आर) के 24 जवानों की हत्या कर दी।
जयपुर घराने की कथक नृत्यागंना प्रेरणा श्रीमाली को 2009 के संगीत नाटक अकादमी पुरस्कार के लिए चुना गया।


*जन्मदिन* 

1921 - राधाकृष्ण चौधरी, भारतीय इतिहासकार व लेखक
1984 - मीरा जेसमिन - भारतीय अभिनेत्री
1564 - खगोलशास्त्री गैलीलियो

*पुण्यतिथि*

1869 - मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब - भारतीय शायर 
1948 - सुभद्रा कुमारी चौहान, कवयित्री

----------


## Teach Guru

*16 फ़रवरी*


*16 फ़रवरी सन 1918* ईसवी को प्रथम विश्व युद्ध में सम्मिलिति और १९१७ में क्रान्ति का सामना करने के कारण रुस के कमज़ोर हो जाने के बाद लिथवानिया ने अपनी स्वाधीनता की घोषणा की किंतु मॉस्को इसके बाद भी लिथवानिया को दोबारा अपने अधीन करने की चेष्ट में रहा। यहॉ तक कि सन १९४० में उसने यह लक्ष्य प्राप्त कर लिया। बाद में जर्मनी ने द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के दौरान तीन वर्ष तक लिथवानिया को अपने अधिकार में रखा किंतु युद्ध के समापन के बाद लिथवानिया की जनता के प्रतिरोध के बावजूद मास्को ने इस देश पर पुन: अधिकार कर लिया। यहॉ तक कि १९८० के दशक में सोवियत संघ में राजनैतिक परिवर्तनों और कुछ अंतर्राष्टीय परिवर्तनों के कारण लिथवानिया की स्वाधीनता की भूमि समतल हुई और मार्च सन १९९० में यह देश स्वतंत्र हो गया।

*16 फ़रवरी सन 1946* ईसवी को पहली बार संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ में सोविय संघ के प्रतिनिधि ने वीटो अधिकार का प्रयोग किया। आज के दिन संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ में रूस के प्रतिनिधि ने सुरक्षा परिषद में लाए गए प्रस्ताव को वीटो किया और इस प्रकार पहली बार वीटो अधिकार का सुरक्षा परिषद में प्रयोग हुआ। वीटो पावर सुरक्षा परिषद के पांच स्थायी सदस्यों अमरीका, रूस, ब्रिटेन, फ्रांस और चीन के पास है। वीटो पावर का प्रस्ताव 1945 में याल्ट सम्मेलन में अमरीका ब्रिटेन और रूस द्वारा पारित किया गया फिर इसे संयुक्त राष्ट्र के घोषणापत्र में स्थान मिल गया। उस समय से अब तक कई बार वीटो के अधिकार पर विश्व के अनेक देशों ने आपत्ति जताई है क्योंकि वीटो पावर संपन्न देशों को यह अधिकार देता है कि वे अकेले ही सुरक्षा परिषद और संयुक्त राष्ट्र के निर्णय को निरस्त कर दें। इसलिए विश्व के अन्य देश इसे अंतर्राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर समस्त राष्ट्रों की बराबरी और लोकतांत्रितक सिद्धान्तों के विपरीत मानते हैं।

*16 फ़रवरी सन 1984* ईसवी को दक्षिणी लेबनान में जेबशीत कालोनी के इमाम जुमा और इस क्षेत्र में अतिग्रहणकारी ज़ायोनी शासन के विरुद्ध इस्लामी प्रतिरोध आंदोलन आरंभ करने वाले शैख़ राग़िब हर्ब को शहीद कर दिया गया। उनकी हत्या ज़ायानी शासन ने करवाई। शैख़ राग़िब हर्ब संघर्षकर्ता धर्मगुरू थे। शहीद होने से पहले भी ज़ायोनी शासन के विरुद्ध दक्षिणी लेबनान की जनता को प्रतिरोध के लिए प्रेरित करने के कारण वह गिरफ़तार किए गए किंतु जनता के व्यापक प्रदर्शनों के कारण उन्हें छोड़ दिया गया। छूटने के बाद भी उन्होंने अतिग्रहणकारी शासन के विरुद्ध संघर्ष जारी रखा यहां तक कि आज के दिन उन्हें शहीद कर दिया गया।
*
----------->*

2001 - अमेरिकी व ब्रिटिश विमानों का इराक पर हमला।
2003 - विश्व की पहली क्लोन भेंड़ डोली को दया मृत्यु दी गई।
2004 - इस्लामाबाद में भारत और पाकिस्तान के अधिकारियों के बीच वार्ता प्रारम्भ।
2008-2009- वित्तमंत्री प्रणब मुखर्जी ने वर्ष 2009-10 का अंतरिम बजट पेश किया।
मध्य प्रदेश शासन द्वारा पार्श्व गायक नितिन मुकेश को लता मंगेशकर पुरस्कार प्रदान किया गया। टाटा मोटर्स ने सेना के लिए लाइट स्पेशिएस्टि ह्वीकल नाम से एक वाहन उतारा। बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नितिश कुमार ने राज्य में 'मुख्यमंत्री कन्या विवाह योजना' का शुभारम्भ किया।
2010-
हिन्दी के प्रसिद्ध कवि कैलाश वाजपेयी, मैथिली के दिवंगत कथाकार मनमोहन झा तथा अंग्रेज़ी के लेखक बद्रीनाथ चतुर्वेदी समेत 23 लोगों को वर्ष 2009 के साहित्य अकादमी पुरस्कार से सम्मानित किया गया।गुजराती के लेखक शिरीष जे. पंचाल ने यह पुरस्कार लेने से मना कर दिया। राज्यसभा संसद एवं प्रसिद्ध हिन्दी अनुवादक वाई. लक्ष्मीप्रसाद को तेलुगु साहित्य के लिये यह पुरस्कार दिया गया।
शास्त्रीय गायक पंडित जसराज, वरिष्ठ फ़िल्म अभिनेता डॉ. श्रीराम लागू और नृत्यांगना यामिनी कृष्णमूर्ति तथा कर्नाटक संगीत के तीन प्रसिद्ध व्यक्तियों कुल छः व्यक्तियों को उनके संगीत नाटक और नृत्य में योगदान के लिए प्रतिष्ठित संगीत नाटक अकादमी फ़ैलो (अकादमी रत्न) प्रदान करने की घोषणा की गई।

*जन्मदिन* 
1978 - वसीम जाफ़र - भारतीय क्रिकेटर
*
पुण्यतिथि* 
1944 - दादा साहब फाल्के - भारतीय सिनेमा के पितामह।

----------


## Teach Guru

*17 फ़रवरी*


*17  फ़रवरी सन 1809* ईसवी को फ़्रांस और स्पेन के बीच होने वाला सारगूसा युद्ध फ़्रांस की विजय और पूर्वी स्पेन के सारागूसा नगर पर उसके अधिकार के साथ समाप्त हो गया। यह युद्ध 15 नवम्बर सन 1808 ईसवी को नेपोलियन के आक्रमण से आरंभ करना पड़ा। नेपोलियन की सेना को स्पेन की जनता और सेना के कड़े प्रतिरोध का सामना हुआ। इस युद्ध में दोनों पक्षों ने बड़ी निर्दयता और निर्ममता का प्रदर्शन किया। इसी लिए इस युद्ध में मरने वालों की संख्या बहुत अधिक हो गयी। हालॉकि स्पेन पर फ़्रांस का अधिकार हो गया किंतु सन 1812 ईसवी में जब नेपोलियन को रुस के मुकाबले में पीछे हटना पड़ा और योरोप की संयुक्त सरकारों से भी उसे पराजय का मुंह देखना पड़ा तो स्पेन भी स्वतंत्र हो गया।
*
17 फ़रवरी सन 1827* ईसवी को जॉन हेनरी पेस्टलोज़ी नामक स्वीज़रलैंड के बुद्धिजीवी का निधन हुआ। उन्हें और गणित प्राकृतिक विज्ञान आदि जैसे विषयों की व्यापक जानकारी थी साथ ही वे कई भाषाओं से भी भलि भॉति परिचित थे। वे बहुत अच्छे शिक्षक थे एक ही समय में वे बच्चों को कई विषय पढ़ाते थे। वे कोई भी विषय आरंभ करने से पहले शिक्षार्थियों को उसके लाभ के बारे में बताते थे।

*17 फ़रवरी सन 1989* ईसवी को मोरक्को में पश्चिमी अरब संघ की स्थापना के समझौते पर सहमति हुई। इस अवसर पर उत्तरी अफ़्रीक़ा के देशों के राष्ट्रध्यक्ष उपस्थित थे।
इस समझौते में शामिल देशों में लीबिया, अलजीरिया, टयूनेशिया, मोरीतानिया और मोरक्को थे। इस संघ की स्थापना का उददेश्य सदस्य देशों की पश्चिमी देशों पर निर्भरता को कम करने के लिए आपसी सहकारिता को विस्तृत करना था। किंतु अलजीरिया और मोरक्को जैसे कुछ सदस्य देशों के बीच मरुस्थल के मामले पर मतभेद इसी प्रकार कुछ सीमा संबंधी एवं राजनैतिक विवादों के कारण इस संघ की स्थापना के लक्ष्यों को प्राप्त नहीं किया जा सका। यही कारण है कि इस समय इस संघ की कोई विशेष सक्रियता नहीं है।

*----------->*

1670- शिवाजी ने मुग़लों के कब्ज़े वाले सिंहगढ़ क़िले को जीता।
1883 - ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य के ख़िलाफ़ हथियारबंद संघर्ष की शुरुआत करने वाले क्रान्तिकारी वासुदेव बलवंत का निधन।
1915 - गांधी जी ने पहली बार शांतिनिकेतन का दौरा किया।
1927 - वीर वामनराव जोशी द्वारा लिखित रणदुंदुभी नाटक का मुंबई में प्रयोग हुआ, इसमें दीनानाथ मंगेशकर ने तेजस्विनी की भूमिका अदा की।
1931 - लॉर्ड इरविन ने गांधी जी का स्वागत वायसराय निवास में किया।
1959 - वेनगार्ड 2 नामक पहला मौसम उपग्रह कक्षा में प्रक्षेपित किया गया।
1999 - प्रीति बंसल (भारतीय मूल की) न्यूयार्क प्रान्त की सॉलिसिटर जनरल बनीं |
2000 - संयुक्त राष्ट्र शैक्षणिक, वैज्ञानिक एवं सांस्कृतिक विकास संगठन ने बांग्लादेश के अनुरोध पर 21 फ़रवरी को सम्पूर्ण विश्व में मातृभाषा दिवस मनाने का निश्चय किया।
2001 - आठवाँ अंतर्राष्ट्रीय जहाज़ी बेड़ा पुनरीक्षण मुम्बई में शुरू, अमेरिकी व ब्रिटिश विमानों द्वारा इराक पर बमबारी, इराक द्वारा मुकाबले की घोषणा, भारत द्वारा विरोध, इस्रायल से संघर्ष में दो फिलीस्तीनी मरे, 46 घायल।
2002 -2004 - फूलनदेवी हत्याकांड का मुख्य अभियुक्त शमशेर सिंह राणा तिहाड़ जेल से फरार।
लश्कर के आतंकवादियों ने जम्मू के राजौरी ज़िले के नरला गांव में एक ही परिवार के आठ लोगों की हत्या कर दी।
2005 - बंग्लादेश की लेखिका तसलीमा नसरीन ने भारतीय नागरिकता की मांग की।
2007 - महिला उत्थान को समर्पित और वयोवृद्ध गांधीवादी श्रीमती अरुणावेन देसाई का गुजरात में निधन।
2008-2009- चुनाव आयोग ने अन्तिम चरण के मतदान समाप्त होने तक एग्जिट पोल के प्रसारण पर रोक लगा दी।
अनिल अंबानी ग्रुप ने रिलायंस पावर के सभी नान-प्रमोटर शेयर धारकों को मुफ़्त बोनस शेयर देने पर विचार करने की घोषण की। भारत संचार लिमिटेड ने ओरेकल सोल्युशंस के साथ समझौता लिया।
तमिल फ़िल्म चारुथिवीरन को 58वें बर्लिन अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय फ़िल्म महोत्सव में स्पेशल मेंशन सम्मान से दिया गया।

*जन्मदिन* 
1984 - सदा मोहम्मद सैयद - दक्षिण भारतीय फ़िल्म अभिनेत्री

*पुण्यतिथि* 
1883 - वासुदेव बलवंत फड़के - भारतीय क्रांतिकारी 
1986 - जिद्दू कृष्णमूर्ति (जे कृष्णमूर्ति) - भारतीय दार्शनिक

----------


## Teach Guru

*18 फ़रवरी*

*
18 फ़रवरी सन 1834* ईसवी को फ़्रांस के साम्राज्यवादी सैनिकों ने जिन्होंने 1830 से अलजीरिया का अतिग्रहण आरंभ किया था, अमीर अबदुल क़ादिर अलजज़ायरी के हाथों भारी मात खाई इस युद्ध में फ़्रांस के एक तिहाई सैनिक मारे गये और जीवित बचने वालों में आधे बंदी बना लिए गये। फ़्रांसीसियों ने जब यह स्थिति देखी तो तुरंत संधि का प्रस्ताव पेश कर दिया ताकि अपनी शक्ति को दोबारा प्राप्त और सेना को पुन: संगठित कर सकें। अब्दुल क़ादिर अलजज़ायरी ने दो वर्ष बाद तक इस प्रस्ताव को नहीं माना।

*18 फ़रवरी सन 1926* ईसवी को फ़्रांस और स्पेन की संयुक्त सेना ने अमीर अब्दुल करीम रैफ़ी के नेतृत्व वाली मोरक्को की सेना के प्रतिरोध को कुचल दिया। स्पेन की सेना के पास अत्यधिक शक्ति होने और इस सेना द्वारा मोरक्को वासियों के जनसंहार के बावजूद रैफ़ी ने 1921 में बड़ी सफलताएं प्राप्त कीं। यहॉ तक कि उन्होंने मोरक्को के कुछ भागों में लोकतांत्रिक शासन लागू कर दिया। यह देखकर स्पेन की सेना भयभीत हो गयी और उसने 1924 के आरंभ में व्यापक आक्रमण आरंभ किया और सन 1926 में अतिक्रमणकारी सेना ने रैफ़ी को पराजित कर दिया।
*
18 फ़रवरी सन 1965* ईसवी को गाम्बिया देश को ब्रिटेन से स्वाधीनता मिली और आज के दिन को इस देश का राष्ट्रीय दिवस घोषित किया गया। गाम्बिया पर, जो अफ़्रीक़ा महाद्वीप में ब्रिटेन का पहला उपनिवेश था सन 1588 में ब्रिटेन का अधिकार आरंभ हुआ।   ब्रिटेन ने लगभग 4 शताब्दियों तक इस देश के स्रोतों को लूटा। ब्रिटेन ने द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध में आर्थिक और राजनैतिक दृष्टि से भारी हानि उठाने के करण सन 1963 में गाम्बिया को स्वायत्ता दे दी और सन 1965 में यह देश स्वतंत्र हो गया। गांबिया का क्षेत्रफल 11295 वर्ग किलोमीटर है। यहॉ की जनसंख्या 10 लाख से कुछ अधिक है। यह पश्चिमी अफ़्रीक़ा में स्थित है।
*
18 फ़रवरी सन 1999* ईसवी को इराक़ के वरिष्ठ धर्मगुरू आयतुल्लाह सैयद मोहम्मद सादिक़ सद्र को नजफ़ नगर में शहीद कर दिया गया। इस घटना के बाद इराक़ी जनता ने देश के विभिन्न क्षेत्रों में प्रदर्शन करके सरकार को सादिक़ सद्र की शहादत का जिम्मेदार ठहराया। बग़दाद सरकार के विरोधी गुटों ने भी इससे पहले इस सरकार द्वारा धर्मगुरूओं की हत्या के दृष्टिगत इस सरकार को आयतुल्ला सद्र की शहादत के लिए दोषी ठहराया। सन 1968 में सत्ता संभालने के बाद बासी सरकार ने इराक़ में बड़ी संख्या में वरिष्ठ धर्मगुरूओं को शहीद करवाया। 

----->

1905- शामजी कृष्णवर्मा ने इंडिया होमरूल सोसायटी की स्थापना लंदन में की।
1911 - एयर मेल की पहली आधिकारिक उड़ान इलाहाबाद में हुई, ये 10 कि.मी. की थी। विमान से पहली बार डाक पहुँचाने का काम भारत में हुआ, जिसमें 6500 पत्र नैनी ले जाए गए।
1946 - शाही नौसेना विद्रोह मुंबई में हुआ।
1954 - पहले चर्च आफ़ साइंटोलॉजी की स्थापना कैलिफ़ोर्निया में की गई।
1965 - द गांबिया युनाइटेड किंगडम के शासन से स्वतंत्र हुआ।
1971 - भारत और ब्रिटेन के बीच उपग्रह सम्पर्क क़ायम हुआ।
1979 - सहारा रेगिस्तान में पहली और अब तक के रिकार्ड में अंतिम बार हिमपात की घटना हुई।
1998 - सी. सुब्रह्मणयम भारत रत्न से सम्मानित।
1999 - भारत और बांग्लादेश के बीच बस सेवा पर समझौता हुआ।
महाराष्ट्र के पोल्ट्री फ़ार्म में भारत का पहला फ़्लू केस दर्ज हुआ।
भारत व पाकिस्तान के बीच थार एक्सप्रेस आरम्भ।
2008 -2009 - लोकसभा में केन्द्रीय विश्वविद्यालय विधेयक 2009 पेश हुआ।
भारतीय रिजर्व बैंक ने स्विस बैंक यूडीएक एजी को देश में कारोबार करने की अनुमति दी।
आठ साल के सैन्य शासन के बाद पाकिस्तान में आम चुनाव सम्पन्न हुए।
*
जन्मदिन*
1926 - नलिनी जयवंत ( भारतीय अभिनेत्री )
1925 - कृष्णा सोबती ( हिन्दी कवियित्री )
1883 - मदन लाल ढींगरा ( भारतीय क्रांतिकारी )
1899 - जयनारायण व्यास ( स्वतन्त्रता सेनानी )

----------


## Teach Guru

*19 फ़रवरी
*
*
19 फ़रवरी सन 1473* ईसवी को हॉलैंड के गणितज्ञ और खगोल शास्त्री निकोलस कॉपरनिकस का जन्म हुआ। उन्होंने पहले खगोलशास्त्र फिर चिकित्सा विज्ञान की शिक्षा प्राप्त की। शिक्षा पूरी करने के बाद वे रोम में गणित पढ़ाने लगे किंतु साथ ही साथ उन्होंने खगोल शास्त्र का अध्ययन भी जारी रखा। अपने कठिन परिश्रम के परिणाम स्वरूप उन्होंने 1503 ईसवी में यह पता लगाया कि पृथ्वी, सूर्य के चारों ओर चक्कर काटती और २४ घंटों में एक बार स्वयं अपना चक्कर पूरा करती है। खगोल शास्त्र के विषय में अपनी पुस्तक के प्रकाशित होने से कुछ ही दिन पहले 24 मई सन 1543 ईसवी को कॉपरनिकस का निधन हो गया।

*19 फ़रवरी सन 1951* ईसवी को फ़्रांस के प्रसिद्ध लेखक और आलोचक आंद्रे जाइड का 82 वर्ष की आयु में निधन हुआ। वे सन 1869 ईसवी में पेरिस में जन्मे थे किंतु उन्होंने अपनी आयु का अधिकांश भाग उत्तरी अफ़्रीक़ा विशेषकर अलजीरिया में बिताया और अपनी बहुत सी विश्व विख्यात कहानियां इसी क्षेत्र के लोगों के जीवन को देखकर लिखीं। ग्रामीण तराना, आंद्रे की एक अत्यंत मनमोहक रचना है। इसी प्रकार ज़मीनी दस्तरख़ान और पतझड़ के पत्ते भी उनकी प्रसिद्ध रचनाओं में है। जाइड को 1947 में साहित्य के नोबेल पुरस्कार से सम्मानित किया गया।
*19 फ़रवरी सन 1997* ईसवी को चीन के वरिष्ठ नेता और इस देश में आर्थिक सुधार की नींव डालने वाले डेंग ज़ियाउ पेंग का 92 वर्ष की आयु में निधन हुआ। उन्होंने अपनी आयु के 75 वर्ष चीन की सरकार में विभिन्न पदों पर आसीन रहकर राजनैतिक गतिविधियों में बिताए पेंग के काल में चीन में आर्थिक और राजनैतिक क्षेत्रों में भारी परिवर्तन हुए। उन्होंने इस देश की बंद आर्थिक व्यवस्था को भारी आर्थिक परिवर्तन करके बाज़ार की अर्थ व्यवस्था की दिशा दिखाई। इन वर्षों में चीन ने अंतर्राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर अतीत से अच्छे अंदाज़ में अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज कराई और विभिन्न देशों से उसके संबंध अच्छे हुए क्योंकि उसने पारस्परिक संबंधों में तनाव दूर करने को अपनी विदेश नीति में प्राथमिकता दी। वर्ष 1990 में पेंग ने बुढ़ापे और बीमारी के कारण समस्त सरकारी पदों से त्यागपत्र दे दिया ताकि मानसिक रुप से उन्हें विश्राम का अवसर मिल सके। त्यागपत्र के बाद भी पेंग को चीन में राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर विशेष स्थान प्राप्त रहा। बड़े परिवर्तनों की सूचना उन्हें अवश्य दी जाती और बहुत से मामलों में उनसे सलाह भी ली जाती थी। कुल मिलाकर कहा जा सकता है कि त्यागपत्र के बाद भी मरने तक पेंग चीन के प्रतिष्ठित लोगों में रहे।

*19 फ़रवरी वर्ष 1986* को उर्दू के प्रख्यात साहित्यकार, इतिहासकार और अध्ययनकर्ता मौलाना एजाज़ुल हक़ क़ुद्दूसी का निधन हुआ। वे जुलाई 1905 में जालंधर में जन्मे थे। उनका संबंध सूफ़ी श्रंखला चिश्तिया के प्रख्यात सूफ़ी अब्दुल क़ुद्दूस गंगोही के परिवार से था और इसी कारण वे क़ुद्दूसी कहलाते थे। शेर-शायरी, धर्म और सूफ़ी मत से लगाव के कारण उन्होंने लिखने-लिखाने का काम आरंभ किया और बच्चों के लिए पैग़म्बरे इस्लाम सल्लल्लाहो अलैहे व आलेही व सल्लम तथा उनके साथियों के चरित्र के संबंध में कई पुस्तकें लिखीं। वर्ष 1951 में वे पाकिस्तान चले गए जहां उन्हें बहुत अधिक कठिनाइयां सहन करनी पड़ीं किंतु उन्होंने लेखन जारी रखा। मौलाना एजाज़ुल हक़ क़ुद्दूसी ने इतिहास के क्षेत्र में कई पुस्तकें लिखी हैं जिनमें तीन खंडों में सिंध का इतिहास तथा सिंध की ऐतिहासिक कहानियां विशेष रूप से उल्लेखनीय हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त उन्होंने तुज़्के जहांगीरी का उर्दू में अनुवाद भी किया है।

---->

1630 - शिवाजी का जन्म जुन्नेर में हुआ।
1570 - फ़्रांसीसी सेना की मदद से एंजाऊ के ड्यूक ने दक्षिणी नीदरलैंड पर हमला किया।
1618 - वेनिस शांति संधि के तहत वेनिस और आस्ट्रेलिया का युद्ध समाप्त |
1674 - ब्रिटिश फ़ौजें डच युद्ध से हट गईं।
1807 - तुर्की के साथ युद्ध में रूस को मदद देने ब्रिटिश सैनिक पहुँचे।
1891 - अमृत बाज़ार पत्रिका का प्रकाशन दैनिक के रूप में हुआ। 
1959 - साइप्रस की स्वतंत्रता के बारे में यूनान, तुर्की और ब्रिटेन के बीच एक समझौता हुआ।
1963 - सोवियत संघ क्यूबा से अपने काफ़ी सैनिक हटाने के बारे में सहमत हुआ।
1989 - लेबनान में गृहयुद्ध समाप्त करने के उद्देश्य से मुस्लिम और ईसाई नेता अरब लीग से बातचीत करने कुवैत गए।
1991 - प्रदर्शनकारियों ने रोमानिया के राष्ट्रपति इयान इलूफू के इस्तीफ़े की मांग की।
1993 - हैतो के पास समुद्र में 1500 यात्रियों सहित एक जहाज़ डूबा।
1999 - डेनमार्क के वैज्ञानिक डॉक्टर लेन वेस्टरगार्ड ने वाशिंगटन में प्रकाश की गति धीमी करने में सफलता पाई।
2001 - ब्राजील की जेलों में दंगे, 8 मरे, 7000 लोगों को क़ैदियों ने बंधक बनाया, तालिबान लादेन के प्रत्यर्पण को तैयार।
2000 - तुवालू संयुक्त राष्ट्र का 189वां सदस्य बना।
2003 -2004 - कीटनाशकों और औद्योगिक रसायनों पर प्रतिबंध लगाने वाली स्टॉकहोम संधि का विश्व के 50 से ज़्यादा देशों द्वारा अनुमोदन।
इंडोनेशिया की संसद ने जून 2004 में होने वाले आम चुनाव में हर पार्टी को 30 फीसदी टिकट महिला उम्मीदवार को देने संबंधी व्यवस्था दी।
संयुक्त अरब अमीरात ने दाऊद के भाई इकबाल शेख़ व उसके सहयोगी एजाज पठान को भारत को सौंपा।
2006 - पाकिस्तान ने हत्फ़ द्वितीय (अब्दाली) मिसाइल का परीक्षण किया।
2007 -
भारत-बांग्लादेश में आतंकवाद का मुकाबला करने पर सहमति बनी।
गाड़ी नंबर 9001 अप अटारी स्पेशल समझौता एक्सप्रेस में विस्फोट के बाद लगी आग में 68 यात्री मारे गए।
2008-2009- केन्द्र सरकार ने उस विधेयक को समाप्त करने का निर्णय किया जिसमें 47 उत्कृष्ट शैक्षिक संस्थानों को आरक्षण के दायरे से बाहर रखने की व्यवस्था की गई थी।
संस्कृत कवि स्वामी श्रीरामभद्राचार्   को उनके महांकाव्य श्री भार्वराधवीयम के लिए वाचस्पति सम्मान प्रदान किया गया।
पाकिस्तान में हुए आम चुनाव में राष्ट्रपति परवेज मुशर्रफ़ को करारी शिकस्त मिली। फ़िदेल कास्त्रो ने क्यूबा के राष्ट्रपति का पद तथा सैन्य प्रमुख का पद छोड़ा।

*जन्मदिन* 
1630- छत्रपति शिवाजी  (सर्वश्रेष्ठ  मराठा शासक और गुरिल्ला युद्ध के जन्म दाता )
1930 – के विश्वनाथ ( दक्षिण भारतीय फ़िल्म निर्देशक )
1964 सोनू वालिया - ( फ़िल्म अभिनेत्री )

*पुण्यतिथि* 
1895 - मुंशी नवलकिशोर ( प्रसिद्ध प्रकाशक )
1915 - गोपाल कृष्ण गोखले ( स्वतंत्रता सेनानी )
1956 - नरेन्द्र देव - ( विचारक )
1978 - पंकज मलिक - ( बांग्ला और हिन्दी फ़िल्मों के प्रसिद्ध गायक, संगीतकार और अभिनेता)
1997- देंग थ्याओं फिंग  ( चीनी राजनीतिज्ञ )
2010- निर्मल पांडे - ( भारतीय अभिनेता )

----------


## Teach Guru

20 फ़रवरी

*20 फ़रवरी सन 1677* ईसवी को फ़्रांस ने हेटी में स्पेन की सेना को पराजित किया और इस क्षेत्र पर फ़्रांसीसी साम्राज्यवाद आरंभ हुआ। फ़्रांस ने एटलांटिक महासागर में स्थित हैटी को लगभग 130 वर्ष तक अपने अधिकार में रखा किंतु 1804 ईसवी में हेटी में काले दासों के व्यापक आंदोलन के बाद यह देश स्वतंत्र हुआ।
लैटिन अमेरिका में स्वतंत्रता प्राप्त करने वाला यह पहला देश था।

*20 फ़रवरी सन 1866* ईसवी को मेक्सिको में इस देश के स्वतंत्रता संग्रामियों और फ़्रांस के बीच संघर्ष स्वतंत्रता प्रेमियों की विफलता के साथ समाप्त हुआ जिसके परिणाम स्वरूप ऑस्ट्रिया के राजकुमार मेक्सीमिलियन मेक्सिको के नरेश बन गये। 5 वर्ष तक चलने वाले इस युद्ध में पहले ब्रिटेन और स्पेन भी फ़्रांस के साथ थे किंतु थोड़े ही समय के बाद यह दोनों देश तटस्थ हो गये जिसके बाद फ़्रांस अकेले ही मेक्सिको के पूर्व राष्ट्रपति बेनीटो ख़वारिज़ के नेतृत्व वाली स्वतंत्रताप्रेमी सेना पर आक्रमण करता रहा और सामयिक रुप से उसे सफलता भी मिल गयी। उत्तरी मेक्सिको में फ़्रांस से पराजित होने के बाद भी ख़वारिज़ ने अपनी सेना की सहायता से संघर्ष जारी रखा अंतत:मेक्सिमिलियन का तख्ता पलट दिया और दोबारा राष्ट्रपति बन गये।

*20 फ़रवरी सन 1928* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन ने जार्डन के साथ होने वाले समझौते के अनुसार इस देश की अधीनता को औपचारिकता दी। प्रथम विश्व युद्ध के बाद जार्डन ब्रिटेन के अधिकार में चला गया था और व्यवहारिक रुप से इस देश के अधीन हो गया। इस समझौते के आधार पर ब्रिटेन को जार्डन के वैधानिक आर्थिक प्रशासनिक और राजनैतिक मामलों का अधिकार प्राप्त हो गया। द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के बाद 1946 में यह समझौता निरस्त हो गया और जार्डन स्वाधीन हो गया।  

*20 फ़रवरी सन 1947* ईसवी को ब्रिटेन ने भारत की स्वतंत्रता पर सहमति व्यक्त की। यह देश लगभग 200 वर्ष तक ब्रिटेन के अधिकार में रहा।
भारत को यह स्वतंत्रता महात्मा गांधी के नेतृत्व में भारतीय जनता के वर्षों के कड़े परिश्रम और संघर्ष के फलस्वरुप मिली। भारत पर अपने अधिकार के दौरान ब्रिटेन ने इस देश के प्राकृतिक और दूसरे स्रोतों को जी भर के लूटा और इस देश को भारी जानी और आर्थिक हानी पहुंचाई। अगस्त सन 1947 में भारत ने औपचारिक रुप से स्वतंत्रता प्राप्त की और इसी के साथ यह देश भारत और पाकिस्तान में बॅट गया।


*----------->*

1547 - एडवर्ड षष्ठम का इंग्लैंड के शासक के पद पर राज्याभिषेक हुआ।
1798 - लुई एलेक्जेंडर बर्थियर ने पोप पायस षष्ठम को पदच्युत किया।
1833 - मिस्र के साथ युद्ध में तुर्की की मदद के लिए रूसी जहाज़ बास्फ़ोरस की खाड़ी में पहुँचे।
1868 - 'अमृत बाज़ार पत्रिका' का बांग्ला में साप्ताहिक रूप में प्रकाशन शुरू हुआ।
1872 - न्यूयार्क शहर में मेट्रोपोलिटन म्यूजियम आफ़ आर्ट्स खुला।
1873 - कैलिफ़ोर्निया यूनिवर्सिटी ने सैन फ़्रांसिस्को में अपने पहले मेडिकल कॉलेज की शुरुआत की।
1933 - एडॉल्फ़ हिटलर ने चुनावों में नाजी पार्टी को सहयोग देने के लिए गुप्त तौर पर जर्मन उद्योगपतियों से मुलाकात की।
1935 - कैरोलाइन मिकेल्सन अंटार्कटिक पहुँचने वाली पहली महिला बनीं।
1940 - इंग्लैंड में दक्षिण अफ़्रीका में नए निवेशों पर लगी पाबंदियाँ उठा लेने की घोषणा की।
1942 - द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध में जापानी सैनिकों ने डच ईस्ट इंडीज में बाली पर हमला कर दिया।
1947 - ब्रिटिश प्रधानमंत्री क्लेमेंट एटली ने भारत को आज़ादी देने के बारे में घोषणा की।
1962 - जान एच ग्लेन अमेरिका के प्रथम अंतरिक्ष यात्री बने।
1968 - मुंबई के के.ई.एम. अस्पताल के डाक्टर पी.के. सेन ने हृदय प्रत्यारोपण का पहला आपरेशन किया।
1976 - मुंबई हाई में कच्चे तेल का व्यावसायिक स्तर पर उत्पादन शुरू हुआ।
1982 - कन्हार नदी जल पर उत्तर प्रदेश, बिहार और मध्य प्रदेश में समझौता।
1986 - सोवियत संघ द्वारा 'सेल्युत-7' की अपेक्षा अधिक विकसित अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन 'मीर' (शान्ति) का प्रक्षेपण।
1987 -1988 - रियो डी जेनेरो में बाढ़ से 65 लोग मारे गये और एक अस्पताल के 100 से अधिक लोग लापता हुए।
हिमाचल प्रदेश भारतीय संघ का 24वाँ राज्य बनाया गया।
मिजोरम और अरुणाचल प्रदेश का क्रमश: 23वाँ एवं 24वाँ राज्य के रूप में उद्घाटन।
1989 - आईआरए द्वारा किये गए एक घमाके में टर्नहिल में ब्रिटिश सेना की एक बैरक घ्वस्त।
1999 -
भारत के प्रधानमंत्री अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी ने पाकिस्तान की ऐतिहासिक बस यात्रा की।
दूरदर्शन पर खेल चैनल शुरू हुआ।
2001 -2000 - भारतीय मूल के ब्रिटिश लेखक सलमान रुश्दी ने ब्रिटेन छोड़कर न्यूयार्क में बसने का निश्चय किया।
लिथुवानिया के राष्ट्रपति एडमकस भारत पहुँचे, दोनों देशों में तीन समझौते।
भाकपा के वरिष्ठ नेता इन्द्रजीत गुप्त का निधन।
2002 - काहिरा (मिस्र) में चलती ट्रेन में आग लगने से 373 मरे।
2003 - ईरान में विमान दुर्घटना में 302 लोग मारे गये।
2007 - यूरोपीय संघ कार्बन डाई आक्साइड के उत्सर्जन को 2010 तक 20 प्रतिशत कम करने को सहमत।
2008-2009- भ्रष्टाचार के आरोप में कलकत्ता काईकोर्ट के न्यायधीश सौमित्र सेन के ख़िलाफ़ महाभियोग चला।
रक्षा सौदे में ऑफ़सेट नीति को मंज़ूरी मिली। भारतीय स्टेट बैंक की अगुवाई में चार सरकारी बैंको ने प्राथमिकी ॠण दरों में 0.25.-0.50% तक कटौती की।
अमेरिका में राष्ट्रपति पद के दावेदार बराम ओबामा ने अपनी नौवीं जीत दर्ज की।

*जन्मदिन* 
1945 - अनु कपूर, (भारतीय अभिनेता)
1976 - रोहन गावास्कर ( क्रिकेटर )
1988 – जीया ख़ान, ( भारतीय अभिनेत्री )
1932 – के. वी. सुबन्ना- ( प्रसिद्ध कन्नड़ नाटककार )

*पुण्यतिथि* 
1985 - भवानी प्रसाद मिश्र - ( हिन्दी के कवि )
महत्त्वपूर्ण अवसर
अरुणाचल प्रदेश दिवस।
मिजोरम दिवस।
विश्व सामाजिक न्याय दिवस।

----------


## Teach Guru

*21 फरवरी* 

1613- रूस में रोमानोव वंश का शासन स्थापित हुआ.
1795- डचों ने सीलोन, श्रीलंका अंग्रेज़ों को सौंप दिया.
1842- अमेरिका में सिलाई मशीन का पेटेंट कराया गया.
1914 - बर्दुन का युद्ध प्रारम्भ.
1916 - प्रथम विश्व युद्ध में फ़्रांस में बर्डन की लड़ाई भड़की.
1919 -1925 - न्यूयॉर्कर मैगजीन के प्रथम संस्करण का प्रकाशन.
बावारेवा के प्रधानमंत्री कुर्तरिजनर की हत्या म्यूनिख में हुई.
बार्सिलोना में क्रान्ति.
1948 - स्वतंत्र भारत के संविधान का प्रारूप संविधान सभा के अध्यक्ष के समक्ष रखा गया.
1952 - ढाका में पुलिस ने प्रदर्शनकारियों पर तब गोलियां चलाईं जब वे बांग्ला को आधिकारिक भाषा का दर्जा देने की मांग कर रहे थे. बाद में इस आधिकारिक दर्जा दिया गया औरबांग्लादेश में इसके बाद से यह दिन भाषा आंदोलन के स्मारक के रूप में मनाया जाने लगा . यूनेस्को ने इसे बाद में अंतर्राष्ट्रीय मातृभाषा दिवस घोषित किया.
1959 - प्रेस क्लब आफ़ इंडिया की नई दिल्ली में स्थापना.
1974 - युगोस्लाविया ने संविधान स्वीकार किया.
1975 - राष्ट्रसंघ मानवाधिकार आयोग ने अधिकृत अरब क्षेत्रों में दमनात्मक कार्रवाई के लिए इस्रायल की कड़ी निंदा की.
1981 - नासा ने सेटेलाइट कोमस्टर-4 का प्रक्षेपण किया.
1986 - दक्षिण अफ़्रीका सरकार ने जोहान्सबर्ग और डरबन अश्वेतों के लिए खोल दिए.
1990 - कंबोडिया के प्रधानमंत्री हुन सेन ने राजकुमार सिंहानुक से बैंकाक में शांतिवार्ता की.
1991 - अल्बानिया में राष्ट्रपति ने पुलिस विद्रोह के बाद नई सरकार के गठन की घोषणा की.
1992 - चीन से शंघाई शेयर बाज़ार में विदेशियों को कामकाज की अनुमति दी.
1996 -1998 - सं.रा. सुरक्षा परिषद ने इराक को 5.2 अरब डालर का तेल बेचने की अनुमति दी.
हब्बल अंतरिक्ष द्वारा भेजे गये चित्रों की सहायता से 'ब्लेक होल' के अस्तित्व का पता चला.
अंतरिक्ष यान सोयूज टीएम 23 कक्षा में स्थापित.

1999 - पूर्व प्रधानमंत्री अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी और पाकिस्तान के पूर्व प्रधानमंत्री नवाज शरीफ़ के बीच लाहौर घोषणा पर समझौता.
2000 - भारतीय मूल के 52 वर्षीय उज्जल दोसांझ कनाडा में ब्रिटिश कोलंबिया प्रान्त के नये मुख्यमंत्री (प्रीमियर) बने.
2001 -2004 - लॉन टेनिस में सानिया मिर्ज़ा डब्ल्यू.टी.ए. खिताब जीतने वाली पहली भारतीय महिला खिलाड़ी बनी.
इस्रायल में एहुक बराक का गठबंधन सरकार में शामिल होने से इंकार, राजनीति छोड़ने की घोषणा.
सहस्रशताब्दी के महाकुंभ का समापन.

2005 - स्पेन के निवासियों ने जनमत संग्रह में यूरोपियन संघ के संविधान का व्यापक समर्थन किया.
2008 -2009- हिन्दुस्तान मोटर्स ने अपने प्रबन्धकों की तनख़्वाह घटाई.
अनिल अंबानी की 'रिलायंस कम्यूनिकेशन' ने यू****ा की कंपनी 'अनुपम ग्लोबल सॉफ्ट' का अधिग्रहण किया. भारत की प्राइवेट एयरलाइंस जेट एयरवेज ने एयर कनाडा के साथ स्ट्रेटिजी गठजोड़ किया.
पाकिस्तान पीपुल्स पार्टी के नेता आसिफ़ अली जरदारी और मुस्लिम लीग (एन) के नेता व पूर्व प्रधानमंत्री नवाज शरीफ़ ने हाथ मिलाया.
2010-
सऊदी अरब की सरकार ने महिलाओं को वकालत करने की अनुमति देने संबंधी क़ानून लाने का फैसला किया. यह क़ानून महिलाओं को परिवार से जु़डे तलाक जैसे मुक़दमों की पैरवी का अधिकार देगा.
बैडमिंटन में भारत की पहली तथा दुनिया की सातवीं सर्वश्रेष्ठ महिला खिलाड़ी साइना नेहवाल ने दुनिया की नंबर आठ खिलाड़ी झोउ मि को पराजित किया . इसके साथ ही भारतीय टीम ने थाइलैंड के नार्कोनराचशिमा में खेले जा रहे उबेर कप (एशिया जोन क्वॉलिफायर) में अपने पहले मैच में हॉन्गकॉन्ग को 3-2 से हरा दिया.

*जन्मदिन* 
1896 - सूर्यकान्त त्रिपाठी निराला (  कवि )
1980 - प्रतिभा सुरेशवारन ( भारतीय रेसिंग ड्राइवर )*

पुण्यतिथि* 
1991 - नूतन ( भारतीय  अभिनेत्री )
1998 - ओम प्रकाश ( भारतीय अभिनेता )

*महत्त्वपूर्ण अवसर*
अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय मातृभाषा दिवस

----------


## Teach Guru

*22 फरवरी*

1495 - फ़्रांस नरेश चार्ल्स आठवें के नेतृत्व में सेना इटली पहुँची.
1724 - स्वीडन और रूस ने आपसी सहायता सम्बन्धी समझौता किया.
1784 - चीन के साथ व्यापार के लिए अमेरिका का पहला व्यापारिक पोत न्यूयॉर्क से रवाना.
1845 - ईस्ट इंडिया कम्पनी ने डच ईस्ट इंडिया कम्पनी से सेरामपोर और बालासोर को ख़रीदा.
1848 - लुई फ़िलिप के शासन की असफलताओं के कारण पेरिस में विद्रोह हुआ.
1907 - लंदन में टैक्सी मीटर वाली पहली कैब का संचालन.
1935 - व्हाइट हाउस पर हवाई जहाज़ों की उड़ान को प्रतिबंधित किया गया.
1942 - द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के दौरान फिलीपीन्स में जनजातियों ने बड़ी संख्या में जापानी सैनिकों का सफाया कर दिया.
1964 - घाना में एकदलीय शासन व्यवस्था लागू हुई.
1966 - उ****ा के प्रधानमंत्री मिल्टन ओबेटे ने अपने मंत्रिमंडल के पाँच सहयोगियों की गिरफ़्तारी के आदेश दिए.
1974 - पाकिस्तान ने बांग्लादेश को मान्यता प्रदान की.
1975 - इथोपिया में सैनिकों के साथ संघर्ष में दो हज़ार से अधिक छापामार मारे गये.
1980 - अफ़ग़ानिस्तान ने मार्शल लॉ की घोषणा की.
1989 - अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति जार्ज बुश चीन, जापान और दक्षिण कोरिया की यात्रा के लिए रवाना हुए.
1990 - मंगोलिया की राजधानी उलनबटोरा से स्टालिन की अंतिम मूर्ति भी हटा दी गई.
1992 - खार्तूम में हज़ारों शरणार्थियों के घर तोड़ दिये गए.
1995 - उत्तरी आयरलैंड की समस्या की समस्या का अंत करने के लिए ब्रिटेन एवं आयरलैंड के प्रधानमंत्री ने समझौता किया.
1996 -1999 - भारत के प्रख्यात अर्थशास्त्री जगदीश भगवती कोलंबिया विश्वविद्यालय में भारतीय राजनीति अर्थव्यवस्था केंद्र के प्रमुख पद पर नियुक्त.
जर्मनी के एक शोध संस्थान में वैज्ञानिकों ने 112वें तत्व  की खोज की.
स्पेस शटल डिस्कवरी 75 का कक्षा में प्रक्षेपण.

2005 -2006 - जापान ने भारत से मांस और अंडे सहित सभी कुक्कुट उत्पादों के आयात पर रोक लगायी.
ईरान में आये ज़बर्दस्त भूकम्प में 400 से अधिक लोग कालकवलित हुए.
दक्षिण पूर्वी ईरान में भूकम्प से 500 मरे तथा 1000 घायल हुए.

2007 - ब्रिटिश संसद में थैचर की कांस्य प्रतिमा स्थापित की गई.
2008 -समकालीन भारतीय काला के संपादक एवं युवा आलोचक डॉ. ज्योतिष जोशी को देशीशंकर अवस्थी स्मृति सम्मान दिए जाने की घोषणा.
ब्रिटेन व फ़्राँस ने ईरान के ख़िलाफ़ प्रतिबन्ध के लिए संशोधित प्रस्ताव सुरक्षा परिषद के समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया.

*जन्मदिन*
1732 – जार्ज वाशिंगटन (अमेरिका के प्रथम राष्ट्रपति)
1788 - आर्थर शोपेन हावर (जर्मन दार्शनिक)
1885 - यतीन्द्र मोहन सेन गुप्त (भारतीय स्वतंत्रता सेनानी)
1889 - स्वामी सहजानंद सरस्वती  (स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी)
1906 - हुमायूँ कबीर (भारतीय राजनीतिज्ञ)

*पुण्यतिथि*
1892 - इंदुलाल याज्ञिक ( आल इंडिया किसान सभा के नेता )
1944 - कस्तूरबा गाँधी, (महात्मा गांधी की पत्नी)
1958 - अबुल कलाम आज़ाद 
1982 - जोश मलीहाबादी, भारत और पाकिस्तान के प्रसिद्ध उर्दू कवि

----------


## Teach Guru

*२३ फरवरी* 

1998 - जैविक एवं रासायनिक हथियारों की जांच को लेकर हुए गतिरोध को समाप्त करने के लिए संयुक्तराष्ट्र महासचिव कोफी अन्नान व इराकी उपप्रधानमंत्री तारिक अजीज के बीच ऐतिहासिक समझौता सम्पन्न, विश्व में पहली बार बछड़े की प्रतिकृति क्लोन संयुक्तराष्ट्र अमेरिका में तैयार.
2001 - अमेरिकी सीनेट द्वारा सीटीबीटी खारिज, प्रक्षेपास्त्र रक्षा प्रणाली जारी रखने की घोषणा.
2003 - कनाडा के डेविसन ने विश्वकप का सबसे तेज़ शतक लगाकर 1983 में बनाये गये कपिलदेव का रिकार्ड तोड़ा.
2005 - अफ़ग़ानिस्तान के राष्ट्रपति हामिद करजई तीन दिवसीय यात्रा पर भारत पहुँचे.
2006 - ईराक में जातीय हिंसा में 159 लोग मारे गये.
2007 - पाकिस्तान ने शाहीन-2 का परीक्षण किया.
2008-
10 साल बाद चुनार सीमेण्ट फैक्ट्री में उत्पादन शुरू हुआ. सक्षामंत्री ए.के. एंटनी ने जेट ट्रेनर हॉक विमान को देश के बेड़े में शामिल करने की औपचारिक घोशणा की.
कोलंबो में हुए एक विस्फोट में 18 लोग घायल हुए.
2009- भारतीय तीरंदाज थाईलैंड की राजधानी बैंकॉक में एशियाई ग्रां प्री तीरंदाजी चैम्पियनशिप में टीम स्पर्धा में तीन रजत पदक जीते.
2010-
2962वें वन डे में पहला दोहरा शतक बनाने वाले सचिन पहले बल्लेबाज बने.
भारत के मशहूर चित्रकार एम.एफ. हुसैन को कतर की नागरिकता दी गई.

*जन्मदिन*
1969 – भाग्यश्री (भारतीय अभिनेत्री)
1982 - कर्ण सिंह (भारतीय राजनेता)
1983 - अज़ीज़ अंसारी ( भारतीय/अमेरिकन हास्य अभिनेता )

*पुण्यतिथि*
1969 - वृंदावनलाल वर्मा ( उपन्यासकार एवं निबंधकार)
1969 – मधुबाला ( भारतीय अभिनेत्री )
1990 - अमृतलाल नागर
2004 - विजय आनन्द

----------


## Teach Guru

*24 फरवरी* 

1822 - दुनिया के पहले स्वामी नारायण मंदिर का अहमदाबाद में उद्घाटन हुआ.
1831 - दा ट्रीटि ऑफ़ डासिंग रेबिट क्रीक वह पहली संधि है जिसे भारतीय रिमूवल एक्ट से हटाने की घोषणा की गयी.
1976 - अर्जेन्टीना में सेना प्रमुखों द्वारा बलात् सत्ता ग्रहण, राष्ट्रपति श्रीमती पैरों गिरफ्तार एवं संसद भंग.
2001 - पाकिस्तान भारत से परमाणु निवारण के लिए वार्ता को तैयार.
2003 - चीन के जिजियांग प्रान्त में भीषण भूकम्प से 257 मरे.
2004 - रूस के राष्ट्रपति ब्लादीमीर पुतिन ने प्रधानमंत्री मिखाइल कास्यानोव को उनके पद से हटाया.
2006 - फिलीपींस में तख्तापलट की कोशिश के बाद आपातकाल लागू.
2008 -
रिलायंस पावर ने अपने शेयर धारकों की क्षतिपूर्ति के लिए बोनस शेयर जारी करने का फैसला किया.
मुम्बई की शगुन साराभाई ने जोहांसवर्ग में मिस इण्डिया वर्ल्ड वाइड का खिताब जीता.
2009 - केन्द्र सरकार ने सेवा कर उत्पाद शुल्क में कटौती की घोषणा की.

*जन्मदिन*
1924 - तलत महमूद  (भारतीय गजल गायक)
1939 - जॉय मुखर्जी – (अभिनेता और निर्माता निर्देशक)
1948 – जयललिता (भारतीय राजनीतिज्ञ)

*पुण्यतिथि*
1998 -ललिता पवार, हिन्दी फ़िल्मों की प्रसिद्ध अभिनेत्री

*महत्त्वपूर्ण अवसर*
केन्द्रीय उत्पाद शुल्क दिवस

----------


## Teach Guru

*25 फरवरी*

2000 - रूस की निचली संसद ड्यूमा द्वारा भारत के साथ द्विपक्षीय प्रत्यर्पण संधि का अनुमोदन.
2003 - गुटनिरपेक्ष आन्दोलन के 13वें शिखर सम्मेलन में 'क्वालालंपुर घोषणा' स्वीकृत.
2006 - दीपा मेहता की फ़िल्म 'वाटर' को 'गोल्डेन किन्नारी' पुरस्कार मिला.
2008-
एच.डी.एफ.सी. व सेंचुरियन बैंक ऑफ़ पंजाब के विलय के लिए शेयर अनुपात को मंज़ूरी दी गई.
फ़िल्म 'नौ कंट्री फ़ॉर ओल्ड मैन' को 80वें आस्कर एकेडमी में वर्ष की सर्वश्रेष्ठ फ़िल्म चुना गया.
2009- पूर्व सैन्य अधिकारी धीरज मल्होत्रा आईपीएल टूर्नामेंट के निदेशक नियुक्त हुए.

*जन्मदिन*
1894 - मेहर बाबा (भारतीय धार्मिक नेता)
1948 – डैनी डैनज़ोंग्पा (भारतीय अभिनेता)
1981 – शाहिद कपूर (भारतीय अभिनेता)

*पुण्यतिथि*
1970 - मन्नत्तु पद्मनाभन ( समाज सुधारक )
2008 - हंस राज खन्ना ( भारत के उच्चतम न्यायालय के न्यायाधीश )
2004 - बी. नागी रेड्डी, (दक्षिण भारतीय सिनेमा के निर्माता-निर्देशक)

----------


## Teach Guru

*26 फरवरी*

1994 - उत्तरी कोरिया अपने परमाणु संयंत्रों को अंतर्राष्ट्रीय निरीक्षण के लिए खोलने पर सहमत.
1995 - कॉपीराइट मुद्दे पर सं.रा. अमेरिका एवं चीन के मध्य समझौता.
1999 - पांच ग्रैमी अवार्ड जीतकर रैप गायिका लॉरिन हिल ने नया रिकार्ड बनाया.
2001 - क्रिकेट के महानतम खिलाड़ी सर डॉन ब्रैडमैन का निधन.
2002 - अफ़ग़ानिस्तान के अंतरिम प्रधानमंत्री हामिद करजई भारत की दो दिवसीय यात्रा पर नई दिल्ली पहुँचे.
2004 - मकदुनिया के राष्ट्रपति बेरिस ट्रेज कोवस्की की विमान दुर्घटना में मृत्यु.
2006 - परमाणु परिशोधन पर ईरान और रूस में समझौता.
2007 - नेपाल सरकार द्वारा नरेश की सम्पत्ति का राष्ट्रीयकरण करने की घोषणा.
2008-
भारत परमाणु अस्त्र ले जाने में सक्षम बैलेस्टिक मिसाइल का समुद्र के भीतर सफल परीक्षण किया.
नेपाल में संविधान सभा के होने वाले चुनाव में माओवादी नेता प्रचंड ने अपना पर्चा भरा.

*जन्मदिन*
1908 - लीला मजूमदार (बांग्ला साहित्यकार)

*पुण्यतिथि*
1866 – नर्मद (गुजराती रचनाकार)
1966 – विनायक दामोदर सावरकर (भारतीय स्वतंत्रता सेनानी)

----------


## Teach Guru

*27 फरवरी*


2001 - गोधरा, गुजरात में अयोध्या से वपास आ रहे कारसेवकों के डिब्बे में मुसलमानों के आग लगाए जाने से 59 हिन्दू कारसेवकों की मौत.
अफ़ग़ानिस्तान में तालिबान के सभी देव प्रतिमाओं को नष्ट करने के आदेश.
2005 - मारिया शारापोवा ने कतर ओपन खिताब जीता.
2007 - लान्साना कोयटे गुयाना के नये प्रधानमंत्री बने.
2008 - लगातार सातवें साल विभिन्न क्षेत्रों में उल्लेखनीय योगदान के लिए 25 महिलाओं को जी.आर-8 सम्मान से नवाजा गया.
पाकिस्तान की सरकार ने आसिफ़ अली जरदारी के ख़िलाफ़ लगाये गए भ्रष्टाचार के सभी आरोप वापस लिए.
2009 - पूर्व प्रधानमंत्री अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी ने अपनी लोकसभा सीट का उत्तराधिकारी पार्टी के वरिष्ठ नेता लाल जी टंडन को सौंपा.
2010 - भारत ने आठवीं राष्ट्रमंडल निशानेबाज़ी प्रतियोगिता में 35 स्वर्ण, 25 रजत और 14 काँस्य सहित कुल 74 पदक जीतकर प्रथम स्थान हासिल किया.
 इंग्लैंड चार स्वर्ण सहित 31 पदक जीतकर दूसरे स्थान पर और वेल्स चार स्वर्ण सहित 13 पदक जीतकर तीसरे स्थान पर रहा. ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने तीन स्वर्ण सहित 19 पदक जीतकर चौथा स्थान हासिल किया.

*पुण्यतिथि*
1931- चंद्रशेखर आज़ाद (स्वतंत्रता सेनानी)
2010- नानाजी देशमुख (समाजसेवी और राष्ट्रीय स्वयं सेवक के वयोवृद्ध कार्यकर्ता)
1956- गणेश वासुदेव मावलंकर (स्वतंत्रता सेनानी और लोकसभा के प्रथम अध्यक्ष)

----------


## Teach Guru

*28 फरवरी*

1991 - खाड़ी में युद्ध विराम लागू.
1992 - भारत एवं ब्रिटेन के बीच आतंकवाद के विरुद्ध सहयोग के समझौते पर हस्ताक्षर.
1994 - अफ़्रीका ने नामीबिया को पोर्ट एन्क्लेव बालिस बे सुपुर्द किया.
1996 - क्लिंटन प्रशासन ने पाकिस्तान को 35.6 करोड़ डॉलर के हथियार आपूर्ति न करने का फैसला किया.
1999 - कोलीन प्रेसकोट एवं एंडी एल्सन (ब्रिटेन) ने 233 घंटे 55 मिनट तक गुब्बारे की मदद से आकाश में रहने का विश्व रिकार्ड बनाया.
2003 - नामीबिया के राष्ट्रपति सैम नुजोमा भारत की चार दिवसीय राजकीय यात्रा पर नई दिल्ली पहुँचे, भारत की स्थायी सदस्यता वाला विधेयक अमेरिकी संसद में पेश.
2005 - मिलियन डालर बेबी को चार आस्कर पुरस्कार.
2006 - फिलीपींस में आपातकाल लागू करने का मामला न्यायालय पहुँचा.
2008 -
वित्तमंत्री पी. चिदम्बरम ने आर्थिक समीक्षा संसद में पेश की. उत्तर प्रदेश के राज्यपाला टी.पी. राजेश्वर ने 'वैट' विथेयक की अपनी मंज़ूरी दी.
नेपाल में सरकार और संयुक्त मधेशी लोकतांत्रिक मोर्चा के बीच शांति समझौता हुआ.

*पुण्यतिथि*
1936 - कमला नेहरू, (जवाहर लाल नेहरू की पत्नी)
1963 - डॉ. राजेंद्र प्रसाद (स्वतंत्रता सेनानी, प्रथम राष्ट्रपति-भारत)

*महत्त्वपूर्ण अवसर*
राष्ट्रीय विज्ञान दिवस (रमन प्रभाव खोज दिवस).
राष्ट्रीय डि-एडिक्शन दिवस (मोरारजी देसाई का जन्म दिवस).

----------


## Jai sharma

good job  :jhakas:

----------


## GodFather

बेहतरीन जानकारी ........... 28 के बाद कोई अपडेट नहीं ............ why?..........

----------


## GodFather

शहीद दिवस: जरा याद करो कुर्बानी

----------


## Teach Guru

*2 अप्रैल*


1984 - स्क्वाड्रन लीडर राकेश शर्मा, मिशन सोयूज़ टी-11 के तहत अंतरिक्ष जाने वाले पहले भारतीय अंतरिक्ष यात्री बने.1989 - फिलिस्तीन मुक्ति संगठन के नेता यासर अराफात फिलिस्तीन के राष्ट्रपति निर्वाचित.1999 - मास्को में स्वतंत्र राष्ट्रों के राष्ट्रकुल (सीआईएस) की शिखर बैठक सम्पन्न.2001 - नेपाल में माओवादी विद्रोहियों द्वारा 35 पुलिस अधिकारियों की हत्या.2007 - सोलोमन द्वीप में शक्तिशाली सुनामी आयी.2008 - कर्नाटक में तीन चरणों में विधान सभा चुनाव कराने की घोषणा. रामराव समिति ने रक्षा मंत्री की अध्यक्षता में रक्षा तकनीकी आयोग गठित करने की सिफारिश की.नेपाल में सत्तारूढ़ पार्टियों के शीर्ष नेताओं ने चुनाव से पहले भड़की हिंसा की जांच के लिए 10 सूत्री समझौते पर हस्ताक्षर किए. अमेरिका में हावर्ड विश्वविद्यालय से सम्बद्ध हावर्ड बिजनेस स्कूल ने सुश्री अंजली रैना को मुंबई स्थित अपने भारत अनुसंधान केन्द्र का कार्यकारी निदेशक नियुक्त किया.2011- भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम ने मुंबई के वानखेड़े स्टेडियम में श्रीलंका को हराकर आईसीसी विश्व कप, 2011 की ट्रॉफी अपने नाम की.



*जन्मदिन

*1891 - टी. बी. कुन्हा (स्वतंत्रता सेनानी)
1942 - रोशन सेठ (अभिनेता)
1969 - अजय देवगन (अभिनेता)
1902 - बड़े ग़ुलाम अली ख़ाँ (शास्त्रीय गायक)


*पुण्यतिथि*
1933 - रणजी

----------


## Teach Guru

> बेहतरीन जानकारी ........... 28 के बाद कोई अपडेट नहीं ............ why?..........


क्योंक एक महीने मैं बहुत व्यस्त था ...

----------


## Teach Guru

*7 अप्रेल 

* 1998-विश्व में स्वास्थ्य दिवस को महिला चिकित्सा दिवस के रूप में मनाने का विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन की घोषणा।

•       2000-ब्राजील से विश्व के सबसे छोटे अखबार योर आनर का प्रकाशन प्रारम्भ।
•       2001-भारतीय रक्षा मंत्री जसवंत सिंह से भेंट ,मंगल ग्रह के नासा का ओडिसा यान रवाना।
•       2004-एमनेस्टी इंटरनेशनल व्दारा जारी रिपोर्ट में मौत की सजा देने में चीन .ईराक व अमेरिका को सबसे आगे बताया गया है।
•       2006-बगदाद में बम विस्फोट में 79 लोग मरे गये।
•       2008-असम में प्रतिअबंधित उग्रवादी संगठन उल्फा ने  अपना 30वां स्थापना दिवस मनाया।
•       2010-पटना की अदालत के न्यायाधीश विजय प्रकाश मिश्रने बिहार में तेरह साल पहले 1 दिसम्बर 1997 को प्रतिबंधित संगठन रणवीर सेना व्दारा अरवल
जिले के लक्ष्मनपुर और बाथे गांवों में 58 दलित के किये गये नरसंहार के मामले में 16 दोषियों को फांसी और 10 को उम्र कैद की सजा सुनाई। आजीवन
कारावास की सजा पाने वाले सभी दोषियों को 50-50 हजार रूपये का जुर्माना भरने का भी आदेश दिया गया।

*जन्म तिथि*
•       1920-पंडित रवि शंकर प्रसिद्ध सितार वादक
•       1942 जितेन्द्र भारतीय फिल्म अभिनेता
•       1980-संजोय दत्त भारतीय अमरीकी कुश्ती खिलाड़ी

*पुण्य तिथि*
•       2011-जानकी वल्लभ शास्त्री प्रसिद्ध कवि

----------

